# anyone testing on or about 15th Febuary?



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi ladies

I had a FET earlier today (2 lovely blasts that I saw on the screen looking small and huddled together) and so have started the dreaded 2WW. My test date is the 15th feb. I would love to share the next few weeks (plus in my case!) With others. Anyone have a similar test date?


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Mrssigns,

I have jusy got home from my ET also! My test date is 14th Feb. Am lying on the sofa bored already....this is going to be a loooooong 2 weeks!   xxx


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi cheeryade

I love your name!

Congratulaions on being pupo!(What do the initials actually stand for?)

How many do you have on board?

I just had a little sleep which was quite wonderful - very decadent sleeping in the middle of the day!

Will you be going to work in the dreaded 2 ww? I will - I think it will mean time will move a bit faster.


Mrs signs


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi,

Name was random after trillion times trying to find something unused!  

I'm still on the sofa...   got 2wks off and already wondering how I can fill it!! PUPO means (having come across it on here) pregnant until proven otherwise. Trying not to think of myself as pregnant though...think it will add to the upset if all fails. Maybe when it starts implanting and/if I start to get symptoms will the feeling kick it....

My clinic's policy is only to replace one unless ur over 37yrs so having had 4/6 one in and three in the freezer  

Glad i'm off work as it's very stressful & am on my feet for 13hrs so making the most of being a (bored) lady of leisure!


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Hope you dont mind if i join you, 
Dh and I TTC 3years+ had many failed clomid cycles(no response at all), and went on to have ovarian drilling september last year, again with no response. Im currently on CD 15 of 100mg clomid cycle(first since the operation), and have finally responded!!! I had one 21mm follie, and lining of 11mm(which i beleive is good!!!), Had pregnyl trigger injection on day 13. Clinic have advised to test on CD35 if no AF- which will be *FEB 18th*, but first day of missed af will be _*FEB 12th*_ So will just see how long i can wait!! I know this is our first time responding, and doesnt guarentee a pregnancy, but its our best chane yet.... would like some lovely ladies to share the 2ww with.

Good luck to everyone, lets hope this is a lucky month for BFPs!!
               

Amy
x


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi cherryade

Oh you are def in right place then. 13 hours on your feet is not what you need right now. There are far worse things than being bored!

Well done on getting some frostiesm You maybe able to get a sibling for the emby you have on board without going through the whole nightmare process again.

I downloaded a hypnotherapy cd from itunes that encourages the embies to dig deep. If you have an ipod have a look. I searched fertility and it came up (sorry not by a computer until tom so can't be more specific). It is very relaxing.

Thanks for explanation - makes sense now.

Mrs Signs


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Morning,

Had a great sleep & dream was non-baby related which was nice for a resting change. 

Hi Amy! You'll have to excuse my ignorance but I don't really understand the whole Clomid thing? Is that a hormonal drug? Also what is ovarian drilling.....doesn't sounds very nice    18th Feb is my bday so ALWAYS a good day!!     

Mrssigns, how is the hypnotherapy CD going? My husband was playing classical music this morning to relax the 'bubble' (even though I had just woke from an 11hr sleep!!) 

What are you girls doing today? I had my last acupuncture session last night & so felt good to be out and doing something. Do you think much walking around is bad-as in if we were to go on a walk today? xxx


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi amy and cherryade

Amy 11mm is good. Well done. Here's praying for a speedy 2 weeks. 

Cherryade the cd is great - just finished another session half an hour ago.

I am flying back from prague today. I will leave the hotel at 4 and should be back home for 7.30 (we live 20mins from gatwick).

I think a bit of walking would be a good thing. Lots of fresh air is always good. Wrap up nice and warm though.

Mrs signs


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Cherryade- yes, clomid is a hormal drug used to induce ovulation, I have PCOS, and up until recently hadnt ovulated of had AF since i was 17 (so 8, nearly 9 years). Clomid is effective in inducing ovulation in 80% of women, but didnt work for me at all during my first course, I then went on to have Ovarian Drilling, which is where multiple holes are (not actually drilled!!!), made in each ovary which is supposed to help stimulate them, or at least make them more sensitive to drugs, when previously been resistant to them. the op was done key hole, so wasnt too bad, just a bit sor and crampy for a week or so after. Trying the clomid again was the last thing before moving on to iui.ivf, and i have responded, so hopefully should be able to concieve now without the need for anything more invasive, will just be tablets and trigger injections and u/s scans each cycle.
Do you think accupuncture has helped, I was looking into this, even if only for the stress side of things.......

Mrssigns- Hope you have enjoyed your break, a friend of mine was in prague just before xmas, and the had about 8 inches of snow! brrrr too cold for me!! I hope the weeks go quickly too!!! 

Amy xx


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Fingers crossed for you Amy! Sounds like you have been through a lot   

I have enjoyed the acupuncture. Yes if for nothing else than time to relax it has been worth it. I founds myself drifting off when there....and I am not the type of person to relax so much with a stranger sitting besides me so I must have helped somehow. I had 1st whilst stimming then 2nd after EC 4th night before ET and 4th eve of ET. She says the research she has done shows that I don't really need anymore for treatment but obviously can continue if I wanted to. Found it reassuring to know she's not just trying to squeeze pennies out of me! Am going to treat myself to reflexology this week instead  

Mrs Signs did you have your treatment in Prague? Hope you had a safe flight home x


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi ladies

Back from prague safe and sound. 

Cherryade- yep my clinic iS in prague - it is a highly regarded clinic but it is a lot cheaper than a clinic in the uk. That way I can keep going until hopefully we get lucky without breaking the bank. 

Cherryade double check before you have refleXology. My reflexologist treated me up to the time I started the drugs for ivF but said better not do it after treatment starts (something about reflexology attempting to restore balance so would be working against ivf). As you can tell from that explanation I am no expect so advice might be a load of nonsense.

Mrs signs


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies

The hypnotherapy CD i referred to last week is by Erick Brown and is called Natural Fertility Hypnotherapy.  It is very relaxing.

Mrs Signs


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you for the tip about reflexology as you were right, I'm not to have it  

Not sure if it is more of an insurance policy but the lady said not to do anything different in the two weeks because if I was to get a negative test, I may blame the therapy. Something I hadn't thought of! Kind of her to be so honest-she could have treated me and been done with it. Will ring her again for treatment once I know my result. 

How are you, did u go back to work today? My sister is on at me not to be doing anything but I really don't think I need to be actually sitting down 24/7! 

Cherry x


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi cherryade

Oh I am glad I mentioned it.

No I don't think you have to sit down all day but hey if you can, enjoy the rest. When you get your bfp that's it for the next 18 years! Your time will not be your own.

Back to work today which gave me something else to think about and kept me busy for 6 hours.

Do you feel any different? I can't believe I am even asking as we have only just had transfers but hey. I had 5 day old blasts so today they should be attaching and tomorrow they should start implanting.

Remind me how old your frosties were again?

Amy how are you feeling?

Mrs signs


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Mine were just 2 days old so 5 tmrw. Have had tender boobs but that must be down to progesterone gel. Hoping once they start implanting I might start to get some symptoms.....although as much as implatation bleeding would be a good sign part of me would start to worry its something else! Am going to go to my sisters tmrw. She has a 1yr old so will enjoy playing auntie


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Good afternoon,
Just got home from work, been feeling really sick today(but have felt nauseous the last two weeks really- clomid isn't my best friend!!), don't think it would even possibly be related as far too early, but all this symptom watching drives me mad. During the las two months i have had very sore(.)(.) about 10 days before AF, but not had any aches or pains yet. I know what you mean about the implantation bleeding, every time i go the loo I'm checking!! but know i would panic if it was to happen!

I really hope this is a luck month!!!

Amy xx


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Girls please can I join you, I have transfer Thursday, im going to rest for first 2 days then keeping occupied as it did my head 
in last time reading, watching for every sign.......just know im trying to be positive but going to count down every hour and day!!!

Good luck hope you are all feeling ok xxxxxxxx


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome miss mischief - glad to have you on board.

Amy you seem to have lots of symptons. I understand completely though how difficult it is to work out if they mean anything.

I feel like af is coming ! Is that possible so soon After et and whilst I am on the pessaries? I hope not - that would be so destroying.  I don't have any cramps or spotting just that bloated feeling (exactly like af). 

Cherryade how was your sister? How are you feeling?

Mrs signs


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Mischief, Good luck with tmrw! I am now enjoying my time off so much I am forgetting why I am off! Nice to have time to do all the things u don't normally get to do.    Off out to dinner with a friend tonight then hubbie is off Thurs & Fri. Mrs Signs-ystday was great. I love my little nice soooo much. Plus my Sis was watching another 1yr old for a few hours so we had lots of fun. Am encouraging her to have another so we (...if this works!) can be pregnant at the same time but she's just started enjoying the peaceful nights! 

I called the clinic today to ask if we had had to have ICSI as it was always a query. She asked how I was, so mentioned the bruising feeling I had last night in my right side and cramping this morning...plus my tummy is so bloated. She said oh that's all good signs don't worry.....Not quite sure what she means, cannot be implantation symptoms as embie is only day 6 today. Oh well nothing I can do so just got to keep up the pma!  

Mrs Signs how are you today? Are u feeling a bit better? I always remember yrs ago a girl at work said she had bad period type pains then got a positive test.....


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Cherryade isn't it wonderful being an aunt. My sister has 2 girls now teenagers and oh how I love them and man they love their auntie - it is wonderful.

Your symptoms do sound good - sounds like lots is happening in there.

I am trying to stay calm. I have been wearing panty liners because of the pessaries and noticed earlier that I have light pink spotting. I am praying this is implantation bleeding but really worried it is af. I will know I suppose by the end of the day. Af never comes early but with all these drugs who knows what is going on!

Please keep your fingers and toes crossed for me.

Mrs signs


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

You all sound positive which is great, I had a bit of a panick on this morning but kept myself really busy today, Im not that keen
on cooking so decided on the wait im going to try two recipes for dinner. We are meeting up with friends the night before test 
for our friends 40th birthday and made plans to meet up for lunchs with friends I want to try and be distracted like you cherryadexxxxx 

I feel for you Mrs Signs I did this with my son and know I am going to do constant knicker checks, I had a show with him and 
one night of my 2ww I had such bad tummy ache and back ache I was convinced af was on way sat at kitchen table cried and
terrible to admit had a roll up!!!!!I had dettox for ivf and was so strict on everything please try hard not to let these rule...easy said you will be saying it to me next week xxxx

Good luck Amy xxxxx

Will post tommorw after my transfer...chill out tonight xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Mrs Signs, the only thing I can say is that it may be the pessaries? I don't know too much about them as I am on Crinone gel which is obviously different. All I can say is that I have had since administering it, firstly brown-old blood grainy dc, then it turned pinky/orange then since ET it has been yellow. When I went for ET I mentioned the brown/pink/orange and she said it was perfectly normal. That ppl have all sorts of funny coloured dc. She said that often it can get quite uncomfortable 'up there' and clogged up. If needed to, I should have a warm bath and gently try & scoop some excess out. Obviously not going up too much, but she said by removing a little it might stop so much dc. Luckily I haven't had to do that yet. 

You never know it could be implantation! )) x


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Mischeif- Good luck for tomorrow, hope all goes well and make sure you get the rest in the days afterwards!!

Mrssigns-Your symptoms sound good..... lets hope those embies are starting to implant!

Cherryade- Again i hope your symptoms are a sign that something is happening too, its all so exciting!

AFM- Again i have felt really sick today, and acyually vommitted twice this morning after breakfast, again dont think it related as only 5/6dpo so shouldnt be symptoms. I did a HPT today too which was negative-as strange as it sounds this is what i wanted to see, as i had a trigger injection i was worried that when i do test i may still pick up HCG injection, but at least now i know i will have an accurate result. I am desperatley gong to try not to test untill at least the 12th (which will be 14dpo).


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks cherryade and amy

I am feeling better now. Af has not arrived so still in with a chance. I can't believe I am having panics already, sorry ladies.

Amy good luck for tomorrow - let us know how it goes. Everything crossed for you.

Mrs signs


----------



## Clau (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi ladies 

Can I join you? I´m oficially in my 2ww since yesterday   after my first IUI... My due date is on the 16th.... so it will be nice to be part of this nice group, whereas waiting! Finger crossed to all of us!  

Love from Majorca

Clau


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Clau, of course-the more the merrier  

IUI what does that involve then?

Wow Majorca!  Do you live there? 

Cherry x


----------



## Clau (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi Cherryade!

IUI is intrauterine insemination, a simple procedure, doctors place the sperm directly into the uterus ... Considering that the health of my tubes is not clear   (they are inflamed)  I may not have much chances with this procedure... but doctors wanted to give it a try 
Indeed! I live in Majorca! I am from Peru and married a Spanish man and we now live in Majorca, We met in the UK when studying  

Lots of love! 

Clau


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Welcome Clau!!!
Hopefully this thread will bring us some luck, and lots of BFP's!!! At the very least we can try and keep each other sane throughout the 2ww!!!

How is everyone today?

Amy x


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi clau welcoome to the group.

Amy your symptoms sound great. There was a lady on another thread that started being sick the day after transfer and she got a bfp.

Mischief how did it go today? I hope smoothly and you are now pupo.

How are you feeling cherryade?

Afm not a great day the bleeding is getting steadily worse and looks like it could be the start of af. I spoke to the clinic and they said I should not be bleeding with the medication I am on and to call back tomorrow with an update.?

I think I need to start planning for round 3.

Mrs signs


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Room for a little one?! 

I'm on my 2ww and it is driving me mad   ! 

My test date for the clinic is 16.2 but this is 16 days after ET so I'm not sure why they chose this date for me My ET was at 3 days and I had two embies transferred and sadly none left to freeze...booooooooooooo! 

How are all you lot feeling? I keep on getting weird twinges and I've got really sore boobs! I hope that's the progesterone...not my period about to rear its ugly head! 

Good luck to you all wishing you lots of     

Littlemin xx


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Evening everyone!

Hubby has got a film on (which is pants) so nice to snuggle up on the sofa and catch up  

Hi Littlemin! Welcome   My TD is also 16 days post ET.....really can't work it out?   I know it's not specific for me because it states these time periods in the original information pack we got. Your symptoms sounds similar to mine. I swear my boobies are getting bigger, but it must be wishful thinking cos DH doesn't agree...and he is the expert...  
I keep reading of ppl who have only just had their ET and due to test sooner than me.....can't work it out   Mentions to hubby about testing early...serious   attitude came out so def no early testing will be going down in this household!!    

Clau, ah yeah I had heard of IUI now....so many abbreviations I forget what they all mean  .....huge fingers crossed it does the trick! How does it work out there-is there a NHS type system or is the treatment all private? 

Mischief...I hope it all went well for you? Hope you are having a well earned rest! Congratulations on entering the 'lovely' 2ww x

Amy & Mrs Signs.....it's dragging a bit now isn't it! Mrs Signs feel for you...must be a upsetting time. Is it heavy bleeding? Are you still going to work? Don't loose hope yet....easier said than done I know x

Is anyone taking supplements. I'm on pregnacare tabs....not sure if they will help but why not hey? I've not had any other cramps but after going out for dinner last night my stomach was huge- in fairness I did eat a lot but it was HUUUUUGE!    better today just back to bloated.... 

Cherry x


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

That's good to hear then Cherry - I know what you mean...it's very tempting to test a bit earlier but TBH on the 16th I'll probably be terrified and will want to put it off even longer! I'm trying my best to keep positive...but I must admit I'm very scared too   xx

I'm taking a multivitamin and folic acid supplement from boots - which suits me better than pregnacare - that used to send my wee florescent yellow! 

Lots of   to everyone...Mrs Signs - how you doing? Fingers crossed for ya! xx


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Ah ok...that makes sense!! (about the wee wee!)

It's odd.....I seem to forget about it, then a few hours later am paranoid that 'bubble' has left me because I forgot about him....will need therapy after this


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

I know exactly what you mean. I've lost the plot! I instigated a little argument ealier just because DH suggested I wouldn't be as good a critic as Claudia Winkleman on Film 2011!!! I wasn't having it!    I saw Black Swan earlier today my mummy and daddy dragged me out....mainly so I'd have a wash and get changed out of my pjs I think!!! hee hee! xx


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Hee! Hee! That made me chuckle!! 

.................but I bet you would.....


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Had transger today and had two lovely blasts but the transfer wasnt smooth and has knocked me a bit they had trouble
with th tube both inserting and blast become stuck and they had to reload i am so so tired just got to hope gor best now xxxx


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Very quick post from me as waiting on plane to go to barcelona for work function where I am supposed to be impressing people! Great.

Anyway bleeding has not stopped. It is light steady flow. Must be af. Clinic say I should not be bleeding but have yet to suggest anything to stop it. Oh well.

I will catch up on my return. Look after yourselves. All symptoms sound great.

Sorry mischief transfer was so awful. Read another post about a dIfficult transfer and lady still got her bfp so doesn't effect result.

Mrs signs


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

what post mrs signs x x


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

How are you feeling today Mischief? It isn't nice nice is it...I did find it quite painful and they had trouble also. Takes a few days to get over it  

Mrs Signs, glad things are settling down. Wow u have a busy job! 

Typical I am getting a cold...sore throat started last night now swollen glands this morning & stuffy head feeling. Probably caught it off my niece   Oh well plenty of h20 for me. x


----------



## Clau (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi ladies! 

Nice to hear from all of you! Many thanks for your welcoming messages  
Cherryade, Yes, the system is through a Spanish type NHS… they make everything quite fast because we are quite a lot of girls   
Anyway, so far I haven´t noticed any symptoms at all... but yesterday night I got an orgasm while sleeping  (sorry if it´s too much information   ) but it has never happened to me before I was wondering it has to do with the progesterone tablets... 

All the best girls!! 

xx
Clau


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

thanks cherryade feel a bit blue today, I woke up last night shouting down the stairs the pregancy test is ngative my poor 
partner came running upstairs and i felt really panicky, i am just resting today as hurt yesterday, I just wished this was easier
I would do anything for it but know there are no guarentees. I  will be better tommorw as just worried, how are you how many days have you got left till test xxxxx


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh dear....Mischief, that doesn't sound good. Ur meant to go cuckoo in the 2ww but not on ur 1st day! Now come on...rein it in and save that loony behaviour for next week!!    Seriously, I hope u start to feel back to normal soon.... we've been through a lot so I guess these funny dreams/nightmares are to be expected....Maybe tonight you'll have a Clau kinda dream!!    ...or maybe she is just getting too much sunshine!


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

thanks you have just made me laugh !! are you watching daytime tv ? I am going to wash my hair and get out tommorw
thanks how are you feeling xxxxx


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

just my luck I get the nightmare!!Clau i had that before think its the hormones, i have been shopping today on internet and 
treating myself, selfish but made me feel better, im also craving choc but not going to look to much into all that, i also had increase in smell clau when do you test and where are you in spain

thanks cherryade you have cheered me up xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clau (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh this is quite embarrasing   .... hahaha but you made me laugh too Cherryade  ... you right miss mischeif it may be all these damn hormones in my body... I´m testing on the 16th and live in Majorca


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

I test on the 16th...16 days after ET! 

I sympathise miss mischief - I think my day 1 has been my worse so far. The 2ww sucks! xx


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

....after doing absolutely nothing constructable this wk I made myself do an hours worth of ironing. Put on some classical music to calm little bubble cos there were serious negative vibes going on. I hate ironing very much, but the music seemed to help my mood-so little tip there. 

Glad I made u laugh...to be honest it was you 2 wackos that made me laugh!   .........

What have u bought Mischief...anything exciting? 

Shall me make a list.....? Of all our test dates...or is that really geeky of me??


----------



## marysol (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Is there room for another nutter?!  I had a three day 2 embryo transfer on Monday and am due to test on Feb 14th! 

This is about our 6th treatment, but we have only got to embryo transfer once before and that was a bfn.  I was a really poor responder previously despite having an ok FSH level and so this time we are trying with donor eggs.  We had three years after my last abandoned cycle to take stock and grieve for my own ability to produce eggs i suppose, both myself and dh needed that time to recover and find out what we really wanted.  We decided not to go down the adoption route, and decided on egg donation as we still wanted to have a family.  I was on the waiting list for a year and then finally we were matched with a lovely egg share lady.  I feel so lucky and positive despite the constant niggling doubts, if you know what i mean!

Since yesterday i have had a few slight crampy type feelings down there, but apart from that i feel normal.  I am lucky enough to have some time off from work, so have been pretty lazy so far!  My neighbour phoned me up today to check i was ok as my car hadn't moved and she thought i may be ill!! 

Anyway, enough of my ramble, good luck to everyone and sticky sticky vibes!  

Marysol


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Marysol please join us lovely having youxx, well I brought 4 lovely going out tops from warehouse and seen a lovely denium jacket from oasis and summer top, on look out for flip flops tonight!!I shouldnt be doing this because we may need to fund more treatment but at the mo i dont give a toot!!
well i had a relaxing day partner just came in and i asked him could he get me face cream today and he picked up some ageing cream which has made me feel great after being stabbed by the tube yesterday!
how is everyone keeping?i keep getting dizzy and have got a tummy ache from yesterday so on top of the world!!!
glad you got your ironing done cherryade whats next on the list!!xx
littlemin we have got to get through this, i test next saturday, i hope your ok xx
clau keep up the giggles i really need themxx
I look like cat weasel my hair is sticking up every where where i have been in bed really need to sort myself out xxxxxxx


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

list will be good cherryade xxxxxxx


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Make a list cherry ade if it makes you feel gooooooooooooooooooooooooooood  

I like to tick. I like to write to do lists. I love to write to do lists with things I have already done on it so I can tick them off straight away. Makes me feel realllllllll gooooooood  (sad but true!) x


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

good evening ladies,

Hope you are all well!!! im loving the sound of all these symptoms.... hoping we will start having some BFP's soon!!!!

Welcome to marysol and little min!!!! the more the merrier!!!!

Cherry i think a list would be great(i love lists!!!!), 

Afm... def got tender boobs today, mainly on the sides, but had this the previous two months before AF arrived, so not getting hope up that it means any thing....Anyone got anything nice planned over the weekend? im looking after my friends 18month old overnight on sat, so should have my hands full!!!!

Take care ladies,
Amy xx


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

_"I love to write to do lists with things I have already done on it so I can tick them off straight away."_ Littlemin, 2010

This is a classic!!!! I am seriously using this one! "Here hubby-see this list, I have _all_ these things to do!" ...How will he ever know I already did them last week and today I am going out shopping.... LOVE IT!    ( )

Welcome Marysol....you sure you want to join this group....I am sure there is a sane one somewhere else.......?


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

I am a joker...but I seriously do this and only for my own benefit...does that make me a real saddo

Anyway jokes aside I wanna talk about symptoms - 
a) My (.)(.) are killing me! 
b) I do have twinge-y cramps downstairs every so often 
c) and my belly looks like a balloon - but that's definitely the progesterone... 

So is this pregnancy? The progesterone? Or just the fact that 
a) I can't stop poking and prodding my boobs to see if they feel weird...they do now!  
b) er....a bit harder to explain away....
c) that'll be the family sized bag of malteasers and doritos I scoffed at the pictures yesterday!  

So, cherryade where's the list  

xx


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Good girlie  

I should be 14th too...why oh why are they making me wait 16 days...I had my ET on 31.1...but they say they like to test ideally 18 days after EC...which would still make it the 15.2.

Do you think I should be naughty and test on the 14th?

How's everyone feeling? xx


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

_*


Megan, Fri 11th Feb 

Miss Mischeif, Sat 12th Feb 

Maryliz1980, Sat 12th Feb 

Amy N, Sun 13th Feb 

Cherryade, Mon 14th Feb 

Marysol, Mon 14th Feb 

SamLJ, Mon 14th Feb  

Legalbeagle, Mon 14th Feb 

Mrs Signs, Tues 15th Feb 

Clau, Wed 16th Feb 

Littlemin, Wed 16th Feb 

Amy N, Fri 18th Feb 

*_

        ​


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

LM I don't understand these TD they choose... yeah why 15th? U should ring them and ask. I am testing at 18 days-torture!! To test on 14th would be brave!  

Hmmmm ur symptoms, they all sound good but whatta I know!! I do think the progesterone causes a lot of these....which doesn't help our sanity!!


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

P.s Miss Mischeif....what is ur TD? I couldn't find it anywhere


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

I might test on 14th...but I might just be good and wait. I'm meant to be back to work on the 15th tho and to be honest if I haven't tested I won't wanna go and if I have and it isn't good news then I won't wanna go either. It's half term the week after - I'm a lecturer...and wedding photographer if any of you are getting married soon!....so I'd rather just return to work after that when its all quietened down and people are less likely to be on my case about where I have been etc.

Wonder if my GP will sign me off until then

xx


----------



## Clau (Dec 19, 2010)

Love the list!   and love the praying smileys  

Littlemin we go last! Hopefully it will be a huge giant   I´m a lecturer too in Majorca! But haven´t been able to focus on preparing my lectures since I started 
I haven´t noticed any symptoms apart from the embarrasing one I told you earlier    ... I´ve been feeling sleepy and tired... i guess due to the progesterone... And I have a driving test on monday   Yes ladies at the age of 37!!  Oh something else... my left eye has been twitching quite a lot 

Lots of love and have a great weekend!!! 



Clau


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Same to you Clau!   and good luck with the driving test!  

Hmm twitching eye....maybe that's just a sign that you are going mental on the 2ww!  

I've certainly been mega tired...I'm guessing that's the progesterone too

xx


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Know what u mean LM.....I wouldn't want to be going to work they day I test....can u get a another day or so off? Are u off sick now or A/L? 

Clau, twitching in ur eye now??! ....U just wait for tonight...allsorts might happen   

I am soooo tired but waiting for tesco delivery...then I can go to bed......


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Neither I've just been granted time off. Perks of being a teach I suppose Cherryade! There aren't many! xx


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

just finshed my relaxation going to do another one before going to bed so i dont wake like a mad woman tonight,just thought I 
would say goodnight. 

Love the list cherry mine is next saturday is that the 12th x x


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

this just gets worse im first!!! going to do my relaxation speak tommorw xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Ohhhh Miss M...one week today  

I just added u to top of the list x

Feel uhh today, now lost voice and really feel cold is setting in. Had to resort to paracetamol already this morning. Hope little bubble is ok.....


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

one week today and feeling positive today!!hair washed, new top on, just had a fry up and ready for a nice day xxxxxxxxxx

how is everyone today, its all a little quiet on here

where is everyone from im in surrey xxxxxxxxx


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

I feel a bit yukky today too Cherryade - I didn't sleep well last night either...I hope you feel a bit better as the day goes on.  

Glad you feel better today tho miss m - I agree it is amazing how good a hair wash can make you feel! I don't know about you lot but I'm really missing my baths!

I'm in northants -and it's blowing a hoolie! xx

Hope to speak to some of you later - enjoy the rest of your Saturday afternoon!


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey girls. Just in car on M25 coming back from MIL's in Milford Surrey. God can't wait to get home......and yeah a nice hot bath is just what I need    I'm ok thanks, its mainly my throat but also feel my glands are up. Tmrw I'm back to doing nothing! 

I'm in Hertfordshire but go to Bourn Hall in Cambridge for my treatment xxx


----------



## Samuel Jackson (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi everybody,

Was wondering if i could join you too?  Just been reading through your posts and theyve made me chuckle.  

I had et on 31st Jan and test date is 14th Feb.... bfp would be best valentines pressy ever!!!  Ive had no syptoms yet which dont know if its a good or bad thing?

Just to add where i'm from, i live in North Wales which is right on the border of Shropshire and have our treatment in Shrewsbury.

Hope your all having a lovely Saturday and have a fab evening.

Sam xx


----------



## Clau (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi lovely ladies! 

Welcome to the new girls of the group! Samuel Jackson and Marysol! welcome to our   club !! Samuel J I wouldn´t worry as it´s still quite early and I´ve read that some girls don´t have any symptoms at all during the 2ww
Doing nothing at all apart from a siesta   Still feel quite tired, although my eye is still    Littlemin and Cherryade LOL! You made me laugh about my eye.. but you´re right I may be becoming a bit mental    Hope you girls feeling better today! Miss m.. thanks for passing the tip! I will have a nice shower now, before going out to the cinema with DH 

Love to you all!! 


Clau


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Sam, welcome   

Wouldn't it just! I started DR on xmas day now TD on valentines day....there must be some luck in that!!    

I'm going to have to google map Shropshire and Shrewsbury now....I think I know where they are but all I can picture is that it's on the left of England.....

So how has the week been for you so far? Are u at work and keeping busy or lazing around like some of the slobs on here......   xxx


----------



## Samuel Jackson (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi again

Clau and Cherryade - thank you for your messages.

Well i cant deny it i've been one of those slobs too this week.....  !!! but only because i had orders from my db that i was to take a week off work (as i get bit stressed with certain people at work) and he wanted me to be stress free for few days, it's been sort of nice but been hard too tho as i'm not used to sitting still and not doing anything but have watched a few dvds and been on this site, think i was getting addicted at one point too!!  Back at work Tuesday so hoping the week will go pretty quickly. 

Went out for a lovely meal last night with db, he's been working away (think thats why its been hard too as had no one to rabble onto as i do tend to talk alot!), it was gorgeous, were having a take away tonight, feel bit bad as only made breaky and some lunch since he's been back but all his idea, going to cook nice roast tomorrow though before he goes again tomorrow night.

How is everyone else keeping? Hope your feeling a bit better Cherryade and littlemin xx

I still havent a clue how to add smileys or anything so hope you dont think i'm being boring, i will get round to working it out.

Sam xx


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Hi girlies

And welcome Sam! Yeay! Another Slob in our club ...boo hoo I miss my baths   Oooo North Wales - very beautiful...I remember Harlech being especially nice and I went to Portmerion once for a little daytrip and I kinda liked it - is that something that is allowed to be said out loud?! I mean it was kinda tacky but the location was gorgeous.

I'm feeling the same really - got a bit of a weird dull pain in my lower belly...God knows! Still I'm drinking loads just in case it's OHSS - It would be awful to get that at this stage!   I'm sure I won't and I'm just going mental!  

Reading your posts I must have the longest cycle ever - I started DR on 22.12 and am not meant to test until 16.2...although by my calculations it should be valentines day too. Rahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!   Doesn't it all just do your head in?! As I've said before though I'll be sh*tting myself by the time the 16th comes around.   My best mate is coming to visit me next Weds...she is a bad influence and desperate for me to get pregnant - she has two girls of her own already - and I bet you anything she'll try and get me to test mega early. I will resist though. (Honest!)

Anyway got a question for y'all...
- Did you ask your GP to sign you off? I'm taking the full 2 weeks - I commute to work and it's just too far and stressful at the mo. My clinic will sign me off for a week but for the second week I'll have to ask my GP for. I've never been signed off work before is it just something I need to ask for? I mean I don't really to waste his time with an appointment or anything - I just need his signature on a bit of paper!

Hope to speak to some of you - until then lots of embie growing fairydust and all that jazz      

Littlemin xx


----------



## Samuel Jackson (Dec 28, 2010)

littlemin - Wales is very nice, but we are literally on the border of Shropshire in fact only a mile away, sounds bad but not been to Harlech before even though its only about an hour and half away so not sure what its like.  Have you heard of Llangollen, were about 10 mins from there?

In answer to your question about being signed off, ive only ever been signed off a couple times myself, once when my dad passed away 11 years ago, when i had food poisoning and when had the mc, so was a bit dubious about going to docs, but went and explained that this was third attempt at treatment etc and thought having some time off at the start may help, he didn't hesitate just said yes its an emotional time and gave me a sick note for a week!!  Hope that helps.



Sam x


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

My doctor was lovely and signed me off gyne treatment. I feel better today and my partner taking our little boy swimming tommorw and im going to get a big hot choc and watch, do roast yummy and then slob in bed with dvd

Welcome to Sam xxxxxx  

speak tommorw another day done !!!!!!!!


----------



## MeganEW (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi girls,

May I join this thread as well please?  I am on other threads but it's nice to chat to different people & read what's going on for everybody.

Firstly, I had ET on the 28th Jan, 2 Grade 1/4-cell embies & I am due to test on the 11th Feb.  I am a little upset as I started bleeding yesterday.  It was very light.  I am aware that it could be implantation bleeding which I'm hoping it is.  I woke up this morning & there was no blood so thought great but unfortunately it's been getting gradually heavier again as the day has gone on.  I'm not sure whether it's implantation bleeding or my period coming (I was due any time from Thursday) but I had the most unbelievable cramps this afternoon.  Any thoughts please?

Anyway enough about me.

littliemin - I wanted to try give you my experiences about being signed off work.  My first IVF cycle (which was unsuccessful unfortunately) I was signed off for the full two weeks.  I am with Chelsfield Park Hospital in Kent & they are really good because they give me a sick certificate & the reason they signed me off for was 'post operative procedure' & my work was fine with this.  The people that needed to know at work knew I was having IVF anyway.  This time around I have only taken 10 days off.  I had EC on the 26th Jan so have been off since then & I go back on Monday the 7th Feb.  I aksed my Consultant if she thought I needed the full two weeks off & she said that medically 7 - 10 days would be fine.  I think she was also worried about me because I commute to London & back every day as well which is very stressful as well.  Anyway, I am quite happy to be going back to work on Monday because I am getting frustrated at home.  I guess everyone is different & companies are different in the way they respond to sickness as well so this is just my experience.

Anyway I hope everyone else is doing okay in this dreadful two-week wait.

Take care,

Megan


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

welcome Megan I hope your ok  x x x x x


----------



## marysol (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi everyone!

How is everyone coping with the madness!! I feel really negative and rubbish this morning. 

Stupid I know, but I was getting cramps now I can't feel anything, then last night my (.)(.)s felt slightly bigger, but now their normal!  Aaaaaagggghhhh, I feel like a loon!

Dh told me to stop looking into everything which is totally rational! But you girls know rationality goes out the window!

Hey ho, trying to be positive! 

Hope you're all feeling ok,
lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Morning everyone, hi Megan 

Am still here....was reading bits last night, but I am really not very well....all fizzled out...... just about got the energy to say hello & catch up on u bunch of nutters. 

Am going to seriously rest today, so hopefully will be back to my happy self tmrw. 

Take care-stop feeling ur boobies put ur feet up! xxx


----------



## marysol (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Cherryade, i hope you're feeling a bit better this afternoon, it must be horrible feeling ill on top of all of this.  Hopefully you're being pampered and spoilt.  I also started down regging on xmas day and will be testing on valentines day, lets hope that this is lucky for us. Sam, you're testing on the 14th as well aren't you? Positive vibes all round!

Clau, how's your twitchy eye? I must confess i have had that problem for a while now, don't think its ivf related, most probably stress related though! Mines always the left eye, how about you?  Where abouts in Majorca are you? Both myself and DH worked out in Majorca in the mid 90s.  I adored it there and still miss it.

Megan, how's it going for you?  Bleeding is not always a bad sign according to a lot of ladies on here, so think positive, it may be just your uterus getting used to what's happening in there, the embies may be causing a bit of a ruccus as they settle in.

Haven't heard anything from Mrs Signs for a while, hope all is well.

I too am rubbish with putting the smilies on, cant seem to do it for some reason, must try harder.  Also, my signature is well out of date, so will try and change it sometime.  I couldn't do it before, so if anyone has any clues, please feel free to enlighten an idiot.

Happy Sunday eve to all.
xxxx


----------



## marysol (Mar 21, 2005)

Changed my sig, just got to master these smilies now!!!


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Hi girls - and welcome Megan!  

Thanks for your advice for the GP - I'll get on to him tomo.

Not much to say really - spent today doing virtually nothing. I feel exactly the same. Sore boobs, dull ache near right ovary and weird taste in my mouth...but to be honest I'm trying just to chill and ignore everything.  

Fingers crossed for you Megan - as I've read on here time and time agin bleeding isn't always a bad sign so don't give up hope and just test as you would on the 14th. I'll say a little prayer especially for you in the meantime.  

Marysol - I sympathise with your symptom spotting - and as much as it is my current favourite pass time too - I think your DH is right. Ultimately it only serves to do our own heads in   My DH is very much the same. Oh why are they so sensible and rational!! (Not often we say that about our men ladies!  )

Cheer up Cheeryade and get better soon buddy!  

Wishing us all a chilled Sunday and all the best for our embies      



xx


----------



## Samuel Jackson (Dec 28, 2010)

Evening ladies

Hi Megan, hope the bleeding/spotting has calmed down now? x

Cherryade, hope your feeling alot better now and have just chilled today x

Marysol, yes i'm testing 14th too, scarrry.... x

Hope you've all had a lovely day?  I haven't really done a lot, persuaded db to go for a quick walk this morning and got blown away, when he didn't look too impressed i just said the fresh air is good for us!!! He is good though bless himi, we used to go all the while with out two girls (our dogs) but had to have them put to sleep last year within 3 months of each other, so we miss going for walks (but he didnt this morning he he) Cooked a roast which was yummy and just chilled rest of the day, even fell asleep for a good half hour!!

Anyway sorry for the short post but off to watch dancing on ice, have a lovely evening ladies and catch up with you all soon.

Sending lots of love and positive vibes x

Sam xx


----------



## Clau (Dec 19, 2010)

Hello lovely ladies and welcome to Megan!  

Not much news really.. had a nice brunch with some friends and now just relaxing at home   
Hey Marysol my left eye is being better today, i guess even when I´m trying to feel fine, my insides are freaking out   : I live in Palma, walking distance from Plaza España... Maybe one day we could all meet up with our  children!  

Get better Cherryade! hoping to hear from you tomorrow! 

Don´t worry Megan bleeding can be implantation, I´ve read many stories of ladies having cramps and spotting before their BFP... I know it´s quite frustrating to not be able to know what´s going on down there.. Many hugs to you  

Enjoy the rest of the Sunday! 


Clau


----------



## legalbeagle (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi... can I join you?

I had ET on Saturday and had a 5 day blast put back where it belongs. Hopefully we also have two for the freezer. I am due to test on 14 Feb. Going back to work on Tuesday having had 2 and a half weeks off (I had to travel to my clinic). I'm a bit worried as I have a v stressful job but def have to go back 

Have seriously weird crampy type symptoms which feel like af but hoping it's implantation.

The next week is going to be awful!


----------



## Maryliz1980 (Jan 14, 2011)

Can I join OTD is Feb 12 th .. B-day Feb 14th was going to wait till my b-day but this 2ww is to much to prolong it till the 14th.


----------



## MeganEW (Sep 22, 2009)

Good evening everyone

How are all you lovely ladies doing?

Well, unfortunately I 'caved-in' this morning & did a test & very sadly it was a BFN!   .  I realise that I am testing early & that it could be inaccurate but this 'on/off' bleeding & cramping was doing my head in.  I am still bleeding but not my full blown period yet but I've had every symtom.  Major headache, tummy cramps etc.  I am sure that I have read somewhere that progynova stops bleeding which maybe explains why I haven't had my full blown period yet.  I am due to test on the 11th Feb so will test again on due date.  I will call my clinic tomorrow & ask them for any advice or opinion but I'm not feeling very positive at the moment!

Anyway, enough moaning.

We had lunch with my Mum & Dad & some family friends today which was nice to get out the house for a bit.  Tonight I'm enjoying Dancing on Ice, it's a great program.  I'm going back to work tomorrow which I'm thoroughly looking forward to.  I could do with the 'destraction'.

Anyway I hope all you lovely ladies are managing during this agonising time & I'm hoping to hear some good news on here soon!


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Megan you sound a really lovely positive person, please let me know how you get on in next few days is this your first ivf ?x x x

Thanks for joining us all Maryliz and legalbeagle 

Poor cherryade...you still are making me giggle with your sense of humour

What have we all got planned this week, Im seeing family and friends and have a friends 40th saturday night (test day!!!!!!)

I hope we are all chilling, my partner giggles as I do my relaxation before I go to sleep as no more nightmares for me!

love to you all  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello ladies, just a quick one!!

Everyone as been busy on here and will need more than a few minutes to catch up!!!

Hope you are all bearing up, and not gone insane ye  t!!
Im actually now officially testing sunday 13th feb. I had a negative hpt at 5/6dpo, so no trigger injection being detected, therefore i can officially test on first day of missed AF, which will be sunday. How are everyones symptoms? I have had sore (.Y.) for last few days, but thats it..... been knicker checking every 15 mins for any signs of impalantation, but nothing . Im not to hopeful for this month for me(sorry to be negative), but can only wait and see......

Catch up properly soon, Amy xx


----------



## Clau (Dec 19, 2010)

Hello ladies!!! 

Welcome to the new ones   
Just a quicky to tell you I passed my driving test today!!! I know it´s not relevant to our 2ww... but beleive me it´s good not to worry about this anymore   ( It was my 5th try  ). I am also at work so just had few minutes to send you all my best wishes to all of you this week.  Amy, I´ve read that implantation doesn´t allways happen, so I wouldn´t worry too much... Little min I should learn to do those relaxation strategies.. I couldn´t sleep well yesterday... 
Megan you have all our support dear just wait it may turn a bfp, remember you are not alone... we all in the same boat! 

Love to you all

Clau


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Come on ladies must stay positive     as difficult as that is! 

Clau congratulations!!!  

Megan - I pray that you have just been naughty   and tested too soon. It's really difficult to read what is going on with our bodies isn't it? I mean I have had no bleeding or spotting at all - so is that a good or bad sign?! Who knows? Obviously good that the AF has stayed away...thus far  ...but what about the implantation bleeding that we all want to see. Who knows. It's a cruel old game.   

Legalbeagle - make sure you take it easy even tho you are having to go back to work. This is more important! I hope you have some supportive colleagues...or colleague.

Welcome Maryliz - I believe you will be one of the first of us lot to test....eeeeek! Best of luck to you I hope your little bubble has implanted into you nice and snugly!  

Speak later ladies - Urgh Monday!    xx


----------



## legalbeagle (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for the lovely welcome

I luckily have a wonderful friend at work who has bene keeping an eye on things for me. She is the only one in the loop and has been such a star (this I owe her dinner at least" so hopefully it shouldn't be too bad. I have a quiet weekend in front of me so I could go in for a few hours which will take some of the pressure off.

Clau... congrats on pass your test!

Megan I also hope you have just been a bit hasty in testing early although I have no idea how I will be able to stop myself testing early. Sending you PMA xxx


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey girls!

Feel a bit better today,

Wow....lots to catch up on! Welcome Legalbeagle & Maryliz1980! 


Clau CONGRATULATIONS!!!     Well done you! Lets hope it's the first of some good luck that'll be upon us! P.s hope ur eye didn't play up mid test!  

MeganEW! How are u feeling, has the cramps and bleeding got better...I hope so...Wow you were brave doing a test, but yes it was very early so still lots of PMA please!!!   

Amy, keep up the knicker check!!   


Littlemin...don't u get tempted now!! What if it came up negative because it was too early....then you'll be all over the place until the 16th!!  

I never thought about getting time off. I saved up my A/L so am taking 2 wks now. Anyway work for the NHS and they don't care about us so prob would be allowed it off as sick anyhow!  

To all the rest of the old timers   I am now coughing so much I might be sick on my laptop so you just get a general 'hello' and hope ur all behaving! Uhh pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease will this dam virus go away   Tell me what you've all been up to. Mrs Signs I guess u may still be away?


Will update the TD list...when I can breath between coughing. Just to check I'm right...Megan 11th, Maryliz1980 12th, Amy N 13th, Sam 14th, Legalbeagle 14th? 

Now you all be good and those at work don't work too hard but hard enough you are distracted! xxxx


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

has anyone had sweats in the night had a panick on as happened last night x x


----------



## legalbeagle (Mar 2, 2010)

Sorry this is definately TMI but I am on progesterone gel pessaries. Is anyone else having to wear liners as they are leaking a bit??

Sorry but quite worried. Constantly knicker checking as convinced its af!


----------



## Maryliz1980 (Jan 14, 2011)

I am on the gel ones too and have been using liners since after EC.


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Sorry to be crude girls but mine are like little cod liver oil tablets - that I refer to as my peanuts - contain peanut oill apparently...it was very embarrassing when the nurse asked if I had a penut allergy and then my DH in front of my mum!   Ha ha...

...anyway, I've had to wear panty liners since ET so I guess we're all in the same leaky boat!  

Oh Cherryade - I hope you get better soon!   Plus I won't be tempted to test early...I promise, I'm crapping myself already! (What a lady!)

Miss Mischief - I had plenty of night swats on the Buserelin...but not now...however the last few nights I haven't been sleeping particularly well. Especailly not after havng to get up at 6am for peanut time...and then I struggle to get back to sleep...it's soooooooooooooo annoying! 

PS I went to the docs today and I've asked for a doc's note to take me to the 17th. This'll mean good or bad news I'll have a chance to deal with it before going back. Thanks for the advice on this one ladies! 

xx


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

_*


Megan, Fri 11th Feb 

Miss Mischeif, Sat 12th Feb 

Maryliz1980, Sat 12th Feb 

Amy N, Sun 13th Feb 

Cherryade, Mon 14th Feb 

Marysol, Mon 14th Feb 

SamLJ, Mon 14th Feb 

Legalbeagle, Mon 14th Feb 

Mrs Signs, Tues 15th Feb 

Clau, Wed 16th Feb 

Littlemin, Wed 16th Feb 

Amy N, Fri 18th Feb 

*_

        ​


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello to everyone and the best of luck. I hope there are lots of bfp on this thread.

Unfortunately I am out. The doctor increased my medication to stop the bleeding which started the 4th day after transfer but it did not work and i have been bleeding ever since. Now been advised to stop taking medication and call clinic when bleeding stops.

I still have 15x4 day old frosties left so will try again in March (although losing another 2 is upsetting but what can I do).

Best of luck ladies.

Mrs signs


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Really sorry to hear that Mrs Signs  

I hope that you are ok in yourself and I wish you the very best of luck for March.

Take care of yourself xx


----------



## Sharez (Nov 13, 2007)

Had my egg collection on jan 26th and had 2 embryos (11 cells each) transferred on jan 29.  I can test on saturday which is about 113 hours away.  This 2 week wait is driving me crazy. I thought I was expericing some symptoms, light cramping, light headedness, sore boobs, but they have all disappeared. I took 2 weeks off of work and have relaxed. But I just want to know.


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Mrs Signs...I am so sorry for you....   what an upsetting and sad time for you. You seem to have gone through so much already, life really isn't fair is it.   . Has it finished like this before? If only we could look into a crystal ball hey...even if we had to wait 10yrs, just to know that yes one day would be our time it would make things just slightly easier......

I am thinking of u, Cherry xxx


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

thank you littlemin.

Cherryade my period never comes early let alone whilst taking medication to stop it coming.  I am very regular usually.  i totally agree with you.  if i knew it would happen i would just relax.  i can't complain too much as i do have one already, although that does not stop you desperately wanting more, and i have more frosties and enough money (just) to keep trying for a while longer.

I will keeping checking up on you girls and i will keep my fingers crossed for all of you.  I am off to have a glass of wine!  (every cloud and all that)

Mrs Signs


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Good luck with those frosties & have a glass for me x


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Mrssigns- im sorry to here you news, but stay strong and youl soon be back, march will be here in no time, thinking of you and wishing you al the luck in the world for your next cycle    

Cherry- Hope you feel better soon hun   xx

Sharez- welcome !! I test saturday too!! the 2ww is awful isnt it?? i just keep thinking  i wish OTD would hurry up and arrive so i know, but at the same time i dont want the 2ww to end if it going to bring me a BFN, ignorance is bliss!!! thats why we are all here though, to get each other through it when its tough!!!      

Little min- How are you? i was tempted to book this 2ww off work, but decided against it, thinking work will keep me busy, now im in to week 2 i really wish i was at home!!

Clau- Well done on passing you test!!!!!

Legalbeagle- Hello, wishing you luck and hope you get your BFP this month!!

Megan- hello how are you, what cycle day did you test on? quite possibly its too early, im desperatley trying to hang on untill OTD although its killing me......I JUST WANT TO KNOW!!!!!

AFM.... nothing new to report really... 6 sleeps to go until OTD, still got sore boobs, hurt having the bed covers over them last night!!!

Sorry to anyone ive missed!!!!

Amy xx


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Girls...help me work out when my AF is due

You guys who had DR & Stimming....how the hell do u know when ur AF is due??

Am I just    ...................??


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Evening all

I've had a bit of a weird day - really looooooooooooooooooooooooooong and a bit achey. Groan! Was gonna go out for a walk but I didn't wanna get blown away! The wind today was incredible...in that it has completely destroyed one half of my paddock style gates. Bugger! 

Cherryade - I presumed AF would be when it normally would be! So just count your usual cycle from your last period. I might be wrong - anyone But regardless of this - thru the few messages we have exchanged I believe you still to be an A Class Nutter...just the way I like 'em!  

Hi to Sharez - 11 cells each sound like lovely strong ones. Best of luck to you!

I realise our 2ww are going mega slowly but it's all about to kick off soon 11th Feb.....eek Megan! And then from then it's gonna pass by so fast. I hope and pray all our dreams come true   pppppppppppppppppppppppplease!

Amy - I'm not gonna lie - obviously the 2ww is rough but I'm so glad I'm at home in my pjs doing whatever I wanna do which basically = very little! I commute too far to have risked it...I think that if I worked locally then I would have probably gone for just the one week off too. 

Evening and best wishes to all of us! xx


----------



## MeganEW (Sep 22, 2009)

Good evening ladies,

Firstly welcome to legalbeagle & Maryliz1980.  You will be very pleased to have joined FF as the ladies are all so lovely & supportive & kind & it's so good to speak to others going through the same thing.

mrssigns - I am so sorry for you, really & truly I am & I know exactly how you feel   .

Miss Mischief 1 - this is my second go of IVF, first attempt unsuccessful (November 2009)

littlemin - perhaps I was naughty to test early but I guess I would have known anyway this morning when my full AF arrived.

Clau - well done on your driving licence, that's great, great news.

Unfortunately our journey is over & out this time around.  I got my full AF this morning & she came in true style, clotted, heavy & very painful.  I called my clinic & explained to them about the slight bleeding over the weekend & I said that I had done a test yesterday & it was negative even though I shouldn't have done it.  By what I have described to them they agree wth me that it looks like it hasn't worked.  They told me to stop taking all the drugs as there is little point now as my period is so heavy.  I am to do another test on Thursday or Friday just to make sure but we all no what the result is anyway but it's best to double-check.  They will send me a 'follow-up' appointment in the post where hopefully we'll be able to get a few answers to what went wrong.  DH & I are truly devastated tonight, we are both very emotional   to say the least.  I am sure that time will heal but it is extremely difficult to deal with at the moment.

Anyway, to all you 'ladies in waiting' we need some positive news please, I am looking forward to learning about success stories on this thread over the course of the next week or so   

I'm off to bed for some sleep after a very emotional day   .

Night, night ladies.

x


----------



## marysol (Mar 21, 2005)

Megan, so very sorry to read your post.  No words could possibly make you feel any better, so sending a cyber hug to you and your dh. X

That goes for Mrs Signs too, good luck for your next cycle. 

We are all desperately willing and praying for our treatments to work, but often our bodies have other ideas, and it is completely out of our control, no matter what we do. 

Stay positive for next time. 

Much love
xxx


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Megan...I'm really sorry to hear your bad news   

As Marysol says we can do so much but mother nature has the final say for all of us, it's not fair is it.

Look after yourself my lovely, thinking of u  xxx


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Take care of each other Megan and don't give up hope xx


----------



## Clau (Dec 19, 2010)

Megan I am so sorry darling... I agree with littlemin do not give up, this is just a battle dear, the war is not over.. 

Sending you all my love

Clau


----------



## Clau (Dec 19, 2010)

How are you lovely ladies? it´s quiet this afternoon... I am starting the final waiting week and I am feeling a bit nervous.. My antie wrote me yesterday to say I should just relax and that I was going to get pregnant... I know I may be too sensitive, but why does always people say that!! 

Anyway, that´s all by now.. 

Take care you all


----------



## Samuel Jackson (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi girls

mrssigns & megan - so so sorry to hear your news, like others have said please dont give up, youve just been set back a pace or two xx


Clau - well done on passing your driving test, took me four times but got there in the end!!x

Cherryade - hope your feeling better x

Littlemin - hope youve had a better day x

Welcome to the new girls and hope all you other girls are doing ok?

Off out for a meal with my girly friends tonight to catch up, was hard a few months back as they were all pregnant - yes all five of them at the same time so there was lots of baby talk, there is now of course but easier now somehow.

Take care all, sending you lots of positive vibes xxxx

Sam xxx


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey girls, had a busy but lovely day with my Sister and niece round. Went for a nice walk in the sunshine and enjoyed playing auntie. 

Been having period pains on and off since last night....just makes me stop and worry for a few minutes when it happend. I have tried to work it out and I think I should be due on anytime now! I thought I had bled on Jan 14th but actually it was 9th....hmmmm watch this space  

Sam enjoy ur meal....do they know about ivf? xxx


----------



## Samuel Jackson (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks Cherryade - yes they do, we decided to tell them after i miscarried last year, but really strange as when were out no one ever seems to mention it or asks about it unless i was to mention it, but most of the time i dont bother either as i feel like they are uncomfortable taking about it, one of the girls always gives me a hug at the end though and asks if i'm ok as she knows its hard for me bless her.  In January i did mention to them (well two of them) that we are going to have treatment again soon and that i was detoxing ready for it, (as i wasnt drinking and usually like a glass of wine or two) but didnt actually tell them the dates as we wanted to keep the pressure off abit if that makes sence?

Sam xx


----------



## Heidi Louise (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello,
I had down regulated FET cycle and FET was on the 28th Jan so I have a date of 14th Feb. 
I was lucky enough to have a little girl on the 1st April 2008 by ICSI and really want a little brother or sister for her.
I had a failed attempt at FET in November and only had 2 embryo's left and both have gone in this time.
The thing I am obsessing about is with Lauren I had signs almost straight away like sore boobs, tummy cramps and going to the loo more often but this time nothing. Last time though I had a fresh embryo transfer and I had no more medication afterwards so I wonder could all the medication (oestrogen tablets and progesterone pessaries etc) mask the early systems? I really wish I had some!  
I know I am already so lucky in having Lauren but am finding this just as hard as last time.
We went on holiday the day after we had the FET which was a great distraction but now I am back at work and I am really struggling to concentrate!!! The waiting is excruciating.
Good luck to all of you, its really helps hearing about people in the same situation. 
xxxxx


----------



## Samuel Jackson (Dec 28, 2010)

Forgot to say Cherryade, hope the period pains are just cramping and those little beans making themselfs comfortable.  Glas you had lovely day with your sister and niece xx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

megan- sorry its over for you this month, its so cruel, whishing you lots of luck for you next cycle xx

Cherryade- i hope your cramps are just a sign that there is something going on in there, although i have been having them too and convinced AF is going to arrive at any point...also boobs are less sore today, so thats a sign progesterone levels are dropping...... i hate this part! if AF is going to come and ruin everything, then i just wish she would put me out of my missery. 

I confided in a clooeague today about how i was feeling, and she said "well it took me 6 months with my first, and IM NORMAL, it will just take you time" i could have punche her!! i am normal thank you very much!!!

Heidi- welcome, and good luck during the 2ww!!    

Sam, hope you enjoy your meal!!!!   

Good evening to everyone else too!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Amy xx


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Amy 

Agree with u on 2 points. That AF should just get on and show her witchy face if thats what she's planning  

Secondly.........I would have wanted to punch that girl in the face too !!!


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

sorry girls havent been on here for few days, have terrible headache from stress, yesterday at 4pm had a light pink show (tiny) and it stopped over night (had one hour poxy sleep last night), it has only been there  four times today when i wiped and very tiny, hospt said it could be implantation but just dont know and waiting for the worst !!! I hope you are all ok will post again soon take care xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## legalbeagle (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi everyone!!

Megan and Mrs Signs I am gutted for you. I have a feeling I may be joining you.

I've been having loads of weird aches and pains which I'm sure can't be a good sign. Trying to keep positive... 6 more sleeps!

Love to all xx


----------



## marysol (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Miss Mischeif, i'm sorry to hear you have had a stressful time of it in the last 24 hours, as the clinic said, it could be implantation and a good sign - really hope so.
Cherryade, Legal Beagle and Amy, i am joining you in the old af type pains club!! I have just run to the loo as i thought it had come! going crazeee!  

Wierdly, i had these pains last week and then they completely disappeared along with the sore bbs at the weekend.  Now, back with avengeance! 

Lets keep positive for some really good news soon.

Is anyone thinking about testing early, or is that a dirty word!

Lots of love and positive thoughts to everyone,
xxxx


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

I wasn't thinking about testing early...until I went into Superdrug today and bought 2 for 1 on first response preg tests! Now it is mightily tempting but I'm going to try and resist...wouldn't want to deal with a result if it was a false reading.  

I'm gonna be good. DH will kill me anyway!   

     for miss mischief and you legalbeagle!    

Cherryade you made me chuckle. I'd box her face in too Amy!   

Keep positive everyone!    xx


----------



## Maryliz1980 (Jan 14, 2011)

Is anyone else sleepy I slept so long today close to 12 hrs today , I am just so tired.


----------



## legalbeagle (Mar 2, 2010)

Littlemin you shouldn't have said they were buy one get one free.... arghhh!!! How am I going to stay away!!!!!!!


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Sorry!!! But you will need some eventually! xx I'm tired too Maryliz - but the pessaries are meant to make you drowsy aren't they?


----------



## Maryliz1980 (Jan 14, 2011)

Not sure if they are or not but the first week I was fine ( came off my caffine high) but now I am crashing hard I am drinking mint tea but its not the same as my 3 coffee cup a day habit, today I was so proud of myself i was handed a pub menu such good wonderful  food and 75% on there I could not eat ...no soft cheese , no liver, no shell fish, no under cooked eggs , no undercooked meat. I had sausage and mash which I am not a huge fan of. That fresh sea mussles in cream sauce looked oh so good but i did not give into temptation I kept telling myself all for the beans.


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

What are we all like hey?! 

Last week it was all about obsessive symptom spotting. Now it's obsessing about testing early!!!

We are driving ourselves mad!

My hubby said to me.....if its positive it still will be when we do the test on Monday. If its going to be negative let me enjoy a few more days of believing bubble is still I'm there.........


----------



## marysol (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm liking your husbands mentality Cherryade, I would rather carry on believing til the last possible moment. Ignorance is bliss and all that!

Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Me too - I won't be testing early.

I've had some really really light pink discharge today and to much information...but when I wiped I had two pin pricks of deep red blood. It was minuscule but I'm really worried now.  

I rang the nurses at my hospital and they said don't worry it's very early days for you...which didn't exactly make me feel better. I felt as though I was on the home straight! 

It's amazing how I've come crashing down. Got my best mate coming to visit today though so I hope she takes my mind off of it. 

Maybe I need to chill - after all it has been only two tiny spots...I'm just worried that it's not the dark brown colour that we should be pleased to see.  

Sorry for the miserable post ladies - must cheer up! 

Hope everyone has a good day xx


----------



## Clau (Dec 19, 2010)

Morning ladies

Hoping you all are fine, and this 2ww is not driving you as crazy as it is to me...  
You may be interested in this poll. Aparently every symptom can lead to a BFP, period pain being the most common.. I have none... which is much less common ..

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0;viewresults

Love to you all

xxx

Clau


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey, girls....poor things hey. One day they'll invent something so u'll know straight away....and they'll all be saying those poor women who had to wait 2weeks! Maybe then we'll get some sympathy  

I am not going to cheer the thread up. Am feeling rough!!! Thought I was getting better-but awake half the night and now its gone to my chest. Ehhhh enough pls!!! Just want to feel well....  

Was sat on loo coughing for England at 4am thinking this time next week it'll all be over. Good or bad! 

Off to break the rules and have some paracetamol & a strong builders tea xxx


----------



## Hippogriff (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi ladies - mind if I join you?

Had ET at Gyncentrum Ostrava on the first of February so 15th Feb is my test day, and I'm trying very hard not to crack and test early 

Insanity is definitely beckoning at present


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

This is doing my head in   

Cherryade - hope you feel better soon. Poor thing! 

Welcome Hippogriff...interesting name! Best wishes.

xx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Good afternoon ladies!!!

Hope we are all coping!!! or as best we can! wont be long now, and hopefully will start seeing some BFP's!!!!!                                    


Amy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## marysol (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi everyone!

Hope all is well, Cherryade, i hope you're starting to feel a bit better this afternoon.

Clau, thats for posting that info on symptoms! Sounds to me as if you really can't tell at all.  You can read into anything can't you and drive yourself completely insane.  My friend who was successful with ivf told me she had no symptoms whatsoever on the 2 week wait and tested positive.

My symptoms, ie period pains and bigger (.)(.)s keep coming and going.  They were really bad last night and then this morning, completely disappeared??! It's so confusing and worrying.  Still, trying to keep positive and not think too much! 

Welcome Hippogriff, how are you faring?
Littlemin, i hope you're feeling a bit more positive and your friend took your mind off things.  It really helps to have as many distractions as poss doesn't it otherwise you end up going ga ga.

Lots of love to all xxx


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

girls im back, all settled and feeling really positive x x x


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

sorry welcome hippogriff when do you test xxxx


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Thats good news miss m - throw some of your positivity my way please! I'm having a crappy day!   xx


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

had two of them and been through 2 toilet rolls in the process!! x x


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

what symptoms have you got littlemin x x


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Only a minuscule two spots of blood this morning - I know I'm being dramatic...but it's really upset me. I was doing finr and feeling really positive but now it's just at the forefront of my mind and I'm terrified of going to the loo. ...actually I've been about four times since....and notghing back to normal. Shed any light - praying it's implantation bleeding one spot each for each of my embies! I certainly don't normally spot before coming on.

xx


----------



## Hippogriff (Apr 14, 2010)

Big hugs littlemin - it could well be implantation spotting, particularly if it's not heavy

miss mischief and marysol - I test on Tuesday.  Could actually test Sunday which is 12 days post transfer, but given on my other pregnancies I always had at least one false negative on the tests, I'm trying to hold out

Baby dust and best wishes to you all


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Thanks Hipppogriff - I'll be alright. Eeek I test on Weds...next week will be here so soon! 
 to all us lovely ladies! xx


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

i had spotting with my little boy little min it really frightened me was it old/fresh blood x


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Fresh - dark red defo not brown...but it was tinie tiny...and I've had nothing since. It's not normally the way my Af would come. Please stay away AF   xx


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

hope your ok littlemin im still on and off toilet like a yoyo trying to keep positive though but its differcult as just need to know now x x 

hope all of you are ok and taking care of yourselves will send personal when im in better frame of mind xx x


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Take care of yourself Miss M - and thank you for your kind words. I've now convinced myself it's implantation bleeding (even if it turns out on the 16th that it isn't) because it's the lightest lightest watery pink and also I got really cold in the middle of today....I've since read that implantation takes place 8-10 days after ovulation - check! and is often coupled with a dip in temperature - check! 

Who knows...but at least it has made me feel better in the short term! 

Come on ladies PMA  PMA   = Positive Mental Attitude....said in a really irritating American drool!  

Note to self: I am officially a loon   completely lost it on this 2ww!

xx


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

take care littlemin, I have used nearly another toilet roll again today I have really light pink show and keeps dispearing and coming back slightly, will know saturday so not long, preg test down stairs keep looking but havent got urge to use it yet to nervous!! 

let me know about your mad toilet runs in the night, I think I was sleep walking to check last night!!

x x x x


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Miss m - it sounds as though our symptoms re: the loo are very similar. I had nothing thru the night but today I have had gushy pinky...more browny than yesterday watery yukiness. I'll pray for us both that it isn't AF. Keep positive. I don't think it is for either of us...it's defo implantation bleeding!        all those smileys should bring us some luck! xx

Hope all you other girlies are good and staying positive...not long to go now until we all start testing. Hoping to see loads of  s really soon.

Lots of love xx


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey girls, quick one from me as still very unwell.

Am thinking of you-not long to go....fingers, toes everything crossed for all of you.  

Will keep popping in to see how you're all doing. xxx


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

cherryade get yourself better you poor thing you must be feeling so poo 2ww and cold/cough

littlemin same as me been wearing a liner of a night and all clear, lunchtime had strong cramps again and just had a little pink show 15 minutes ago, determined not to test early and know I wont as transfer was only last thursday so dont want to get a false reading. are you on pessaries i have to take one am one pm now. exicted but trying to keep cool as got hurt on my last one xxxxxxxxxxx

love to you all what test are you using ?? 2 more sleeps for us!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Here here - Cherryade get better soon! Hot Lemon and a spoon full of Honey is good and yummy.   

I am on pessaries Miss M and I have been taking 2 - 12 hours apart - since just before ET. They seem to make me ache a bit, bloat loads and make me feel really drowsy...but they're not too bad I suppose! 

I have bought First Response to test with. Currently £7.50ish for 2 in Superdrug...buy one get one free!!! 

Fairydust to all our embies  

xx


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Thought I'd bump our OTDs forward as a reminder... Good luck everyone xx   

Megan, Fri 11th Feb  

Miss Mischeif, Sat 12th Feb 

Maryliz1980, Sat 12th Feb  

Amy N, Sun 13th Feb  

Cherryade, Mon 14th Feb 

Marysol, Mon 14th Feb 

SamLJ, Mon 14th Feb  

Legalbeagle, Mon 14th Feb  

Mrs Signs, Tues 15th Feb 

Clau, Wed 16th Feb 

Littlemin, Wed 16th Feb 

Amy N, Fri 18th Feb


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Sorry, me, the hogger again...Miss M how come your wait is so short?! And why are they making me wait the longest wait known to mankind!!!   xx


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Have been following your group and am sending you lots of positive vibes ladies. Currently in the 2 ww myself and have been given test as 21 st but that seems ages off as had blastocyst  replacement on 4 th February. Thought about testing on 18th and wondered what you thought.


----------



## Maryliz1980 (Jan 14, 2011)

Guess I better go buy my HPT ... havent had one in the house because it would tempt me to test early.


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Said through a face of vicks & tissue-yeah I was thinking the same thing!   

....and Littlemin...u are still suffering with ur long wait aren't u!


----------



## Maryliz1980 (Jan 14, 2011)

Susie7 :I had 5 day blast transfer on the 1st , your test date sounds about right compared to mine.


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

I think they make it up as the go along with these old test dates!


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks it just seems absolutely ages off!!!! Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Actually I'm alright thanks mum (Cherryade)   - I can do waiting...PATIENTLY...(thru gritted teeth!)   xx


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

PS Welcome Suzie - happy waiting patiently! xx Sending you lots of


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

I had a 5ab blasto atching and normal blasto tranfered, getting really nervous now, welcome Susie!MaryLiz what test are you going to buy and how do you feel ?we are the same day!! im setting  my alarm!!Littlemin you have got till next wednesday with cherry!!!Love to you all I hope you are all keeping insane over this time xxxxxxxxxxx


Im meant to be going to a 40th friends`do and wonder if its going to be a water night or a massive session of wine and larger with the girls!!!


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm sure you can Little'n  

Now tell me again when ur EC was....I get them impression u have to count the days from then as everyone has different aged embies on ET. Mine OTD is 18 days from EC...that is the rule at my clinic. Then u have to test again on 25th day. They will not accept anything else as could be inaccurate. xxx


----------



## Sharez (Nov 13, 2007)

Little min - please don't test early.  I am in a similair situation. I have 2 tests next to my bed and can't test until sat am.  Almost every ounce of my being wants to test now. But I know I would be devasted if I did and got a BFP that turned out to be false.I feel like a kid the day before xmas eve. I just want xmas am to come to see if santa has been.  I know its hard but be strong. Keep yourself as busy as possible. If you feel you can't resist have your OH hide the test until d-day.  Fingers crossed for you, me and everyone else testing in the near future.


----------



## Clau (Dec 19, 2010)

Hello ladies

Sorry I have not been in contact today.. I have had a deadline and lots of work... Welcome to the new ladies Suzie7 and Hippogriff   

I thought 2ww wouldn´t affect me at all .. and it´s driving me nuts.. my eye keep twitching and I am observing my body signs.. every second    Still no symptoms at all  

Littlemin I agree with Sharez, the hormones they give false positives!! Let´s stay strong.. It´s the final countdown  
Cherry I hope you´re feeling much better   

Lots of love


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah thanks to all ur good wishes tonight by some miracle I feel a bit better!  

Am eating soooo much....excuse was 'feed a cold....' and all that. 

Who cares hey!!!*

Still wondering about AF... 3 days late now but no use getting excited after all these hormones we've been pumped full of! 

xxx


* (me if I get a BFN)


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

good evening ladies, 

Sorry in advance for a "me" post, just having a bad day. the smiley face that i put on every morning has come off today. and ive spent most of the day in work crying which doesnt look good to the patients when you work in a hospital!!! got sent home at 330, and im finding this 2ww really difficult even though im so close to the end. Due to test sat, but feel the AF going to turn up before then.... crampy, bloated, moody and very emotional..... still got sore boobs too. Just wish she would turn up now so at least i can but a full stop at the and of this cycle and start again.

Wishing all you lovely ladies best of luck for the rest of this cycle, and thanks for all your kind words and suppor t throughout this 2ww!!!

       

Amy xxxx


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

sharez `when was your ec mine was two weeks ago on saturday, egg transfer last thursday, im confused as 1 of mine was hatching and the other was just turning blasto ? i have clarified that this is date and it is 

Amy I understand how you feel I was like that Tues and Wed going out my mind not long now I thought your test date was saturday bless you, i had no symptoms apart from little spotting with my boy, bloated and backache and belly ache a close friend of mine had none and got positive try not to be to scared okxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MeganEW (Sep 22, 2009)

Good evening ladies,

Sorry I have not been around for a few days but I've been very upset & trying to come to terms with the fact that my journey is over this time around   .

As explained I got my full AF on Monday & called the clinic & explained that I had tested on Sunday even though I shouldn't have.  By what I described to them they agreed that it hadn't worked but asked me to test again on Thursday/Friday just to make sure.  In the meantime I have had the worst period ever, it's been so heavy & so painful.  I tested again today & it's a BFN unfortunately   .

I had an appoinment with my thyroid specialist this morning.  I had blood tests done on Friday & he said that my white anti-bodies are raised which is linked to miscarriages so he therefore thinks that I have miscarried.  He is going to speak to my Consultant to get her take on it & if she agrees it was a miscarriage then he wants to run a whole lot of tests to see what other parts of my body these whitanti-bodies could be attacking leading to my miscarriage.  Apparently when your white anti-bodies are raised they attack parts of your body & in my case it's the thryoid.  He said that my thyroid was fine during the treatment as he was monitoring it & doing tests every 4 weeks but he now believes that these white anti-bodies might be attacking some other part of my body.  Can anybody shed any light for me on any of this please?  All complicated I know but it's all very depressing.

Anyway, enough of me, I just wanted to keep everyone updated.

As I said before we are really due some positive news on here so good luck to all you 'ladies in waiting' & I hope you are all surviving.

Love Megan


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear that Megan.   Take care of yourself and each other and don't give up hope. You are in my thoughts xx  

I won't test early...promise!

My EC was 28th - ET was 31st (it was a 3day embryo) and OTD is 16th Feb...but it's irrelevant cos I promise I'll wait!

Best wishes to all xx

Lots of positivity sending to Amy!   I had a crap day yesterday...just take care of yourself and rest up - it is all out of our hands now - which is the scary thing. xx


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh ladies - it's so hard isn't it? 

Amy and Megan I feel for you so much.
Amy - it's not over until it's over so do try and stay positive. Treat yourself to something nice or cuddle up to your hubbie and count the blessings that you have. Put your worries into a pocket that has holes in it and let them go and do try and relax. Failing that bake blueberry muffins - they are delish!

Megan I am so sorry that your journey has come to an end for now..... Keep trying and staying hopeful - your time will come. At least now you have something that you can focus on - I know more tests but if they can get to the bottom of this, each cycle you go through - they know more and it's one step closer.

Take care both of you. I will keep you in my prayers x


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for the support ladies, I AM going to wake up in a more positive mood tommorrow. 
           PROMISE

Even if this isnt my month, I need to think of AF as not being and end of this month, but the start of the next cycle, and potentially the month when things WILL work for me and DH,          

When im stressed I like to write poems, i dont write them for other people to see, just for me. I can see my book being opened tonight!!


Megan, im sorry to hear that your having a hard time too, dont give up hun  xxxxx

Amy xx


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Megan, again really sorry, look after yourself. 

Amy hang in there-I have had the worst 6 days of feeling ill and stuck in these 4 walls, so know how very down this whole thing can make u feel   Not long to go...we can do it!!

Was thinking....it being around period time maybe the usual pms symptoms still linger.....I usually am totally depressed around mine so if that is anything to go by this week ought to be P.A.N.T.S!!


----------



## legalbeagle (Mar 2, 2010)

Totally gutted for you Megan.

Really trying to stay positive but struggling a bit. Monday seems a long way off.


----------



## Hippogriff (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Megan.  Big hugs and lots of love.

Hang in there, Amy.  Hugs

Love 

Hippogriff


----------



## Clau (Dec 19, 2010)

Hello ladies 

I am so sorry Megan, but keep positive. I know it´s difficult dear, but even when it sounds bad, your consultants may be getting closer to give you the right treatment. Everytime is an step closer. It´s fine to cry... 

Hang in there Amy 

This wait is far too long...    

Lots of love 

Clau


----------



## Maryliz1980 (Jan 14, 2011)

OH I have a confession I knew my will power was not enough to have that pee stick in this house ( but I have 2)                     my   is over 1 day well 20hrs early   now it just has to stay there for 9 whole months.


----------



## Clau (Dec 19, 2010)

Maryliz CONGRATULATIONS!!!!      

I hope we´ll join your BFP soon 

Which symptoms did you have?

xxx

Clau


----------



## Maryliz1980 (Jan 14, 2011)

I have no symptoms what so ever no sore (.)(.) , no implant bleed , no nothing, I wont be able to tell my friends till April 21, 2011 till we are in the clear. But I needed to spill to someone   that others join me real soon.


----------



## marysol (Mar 21, 2005)

Wow - congratulations Maryliz, how exciting. Well done you! 
Do you feel any different!? It's just that I seem to have a severe lack of symptoms and am worried it's game over. Pma pma pma........!

Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy Maryliz!

Xxxxx


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

You naughty girl!!

But  

I am very very happy for you!!!!!   

Cherry    xxx


----------



## Maryliz1980 (Jan 14, 2011)

marysol : yea I have a lack of symptoms too ( DH says I am coming off tons of drugs so I would not know a PG symptom from a drug symptom to watch for)

Clau and Cherryade I know I am naughty but what is 20 hrs  

Thank you Thank you our 11 year journey is almost over


----------



## Hippogriff (Apr 14, 2010)

Congratulations Maryliz!

Big hugs.  I'm so glad for you.  Hope the pregnancy all goes smoothly now.


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Maryliz that's just the best news. Well done you! And congratulations to your DH you must be so pleased. Xxxx


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Congratulations!!! That is fab news Maryliz - I am sure you are over the moon!      

Take care of yourself and enjoy your pregnancy xx


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Ooooooooo so tempted to test early....resist resist   
Note to self:   I will be good!

xx


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

I nearly gave in this morn, but then my Mum called and said she was coming round so quick change of mind made!

The TestDate Police are out there and watching us Littlemin!!     

Had 5 mins of strong period pain waves last night...once again spooked me a bit  

As I feel better today the PMA is slowly regenerating!  

Do we have any testers tmrw now?  xxx


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Yep - Miss Mischief! Exciting but scary times are approaching! 

Glad you're feeling better Cherry - I don't know why but I have a really good feeling for you especially xx Fingers crossed my Septic Peg vision is right!!


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Ah thanks LM...that is sweet of u....

...time will tell hey! 

MASSIVE  TO US ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sharez (Nov 13, 2007)

Miss micheif I had my egg collection on jan 26 and embryo transfer on jan 29.  I have got less than 24 hours now before I test.  I am so nervous as either way my life is going to change. If I'm pregnant the change is obvious, but if I am not. I have decided that I will have to quit my job. I work with young mothers and I have decided that after 5 years of working there and trying I won't be able to deal anymore.  Sorry to those who had their visit from AF.  Its not fair.  Did anyone see the debate on the wright stuff yesterday about inferility. Is it an illness or bad luck?


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Updated list! 



Megan, Fri 11th Feb

Miss Mischeif, Sat 12th Feb

Maryliz1980, Sat 12th Feb 

Sharez, Sat 12th Feb

Amy N, Sun 13th Feb

Cherryade, Mon 14th Feb

Marysol, Mon 14th Feb

SamLJ, Mon 14th Feb

Legalbeagle, Mon 14th Feb

Heidi Louise, Mon 14th Feb

Mrs Signs, Tues 15th Feb

Hippogriff, Tues 15th Feb

Clau, Wed 16th Feb

Littlemin, Wed 16th Feb

Susie7, Mon 21st

  ​


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Congratulations MaryLiz that is such lovely news, I woke up at 3.15am and thought shall I  pulled away was to nervous well alarm is set for 4am and hope and pray our wishes come true xxxxxxxxx Good luch Sharez how are you feeling keep looking at the ticker!!!!!I have only got one test should I get another one xxxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi lovely ladies,

I am your new moderator here and I wanted to come on and wish you all loads of luck and babydust in this horrible 2WW. So that I can keep a track of all the lovely ladies on their 2WW and ensure everyone supports each other i have opened a FEB and March testers thread here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=255644.0
but i know that you might want to stay here as you are getting on so well so I will keep this one open until the 21st when you will all have tested 

Good luck xx


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Feeling quite low today guys. Half of me wants to test but half of me doesn't as if I dont know I can almost believe I am pregnant. Still having lots of symptoms but starting to get a headache like I get with my period today so think it is just the drugs. How is everyone else?


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

I hope your day gets better Susie7 I think stress is a big part of the headaches, 

I feel really nervous now

I have got toilet roll on shop list for tommorw as now down to half a roll again!!!!!

Love to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Good luck for tomorrow miss mischief let's hope u get a big fat positive like maryliz xxx


----------



## Sharez (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm feeling nauseous, got some cramping and I feel hot.  I am hoping that these are signs of pregnancy. I got about 15 hrs until I can test.


----------



## Clau (Dec 19, 2010)

... for those that are testing soon Good luck guys! 

Lots of love!! 

Sore-boobs-Clau


----------



## marysol (Mar 21, 2005)

Good luck for tomorrow morning Sharez and Miss Mischeif!! 

We're rooting for you!

Big hugs xxx


----------



## Sharez (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks marysol


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

good luck sharez how are you feeling x x x Im going to do my relaxation in a minute as need to get a grip!!

Thankyou for lovely wishes its lovely to have you all you are lovely ladies xxxxx


----------



## Sharez (Nov 13, 2007)

Feeling a bit blah.  Not very hungry. Hoping this is a pregnancy sign but its probably nervous.  How about you?


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

nervous keep watching clock now, its a strange feeling how your life can change by tommorw, I love those fertility programmes it facinates me I think its in genes and stress x x


----------



## legalbeagle (Mar 2, 2010)

EEEK! post disapeared!

Maryliz fabby news congratulations!!!

All of you testing tomorrow... best of luck xxxxxxx


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Amy how are you feeling about Sunday x x x x


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee I am getting all excited for u!!!!  

Serious good wishes going out to Miss Mischeif & Sharez!!


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

thanks Cherry alarm set for 5am now test beside bed just saying the prayers now how are you feeling now? Monday not long off 3 more sleeps for you and all xxxxxx


----------



## marysol (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello again,

These last few days are driving me to distraction!! Really want to know but want to stay in my own little bubble too, I am scared stiff, just need to keep being distracted! Dh has just gone to get a curry which should do the trick for a little while. Not very healthy but hey ho, I will skip the beer tonight tho' hard as it will be!

Gonna hold out until test day, my symptoms have pretty much disappeared, af pains gone, boobs slightly bigger but barely noticeable. I feel teary but I think that's the stress of it all. Trying to stay positive but it's bloody hard!

Have a lovely Friday night guys,

good luck again,

M xxxxx


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Wow you lot have been busy! Best of luck for the morning girls I'll be thinking of ya both xx


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Ah bless u Miss M....setting ur alarm. If u sleep in not only will it be a miracle but it will be good for u! 

I am ok....when I don't think about it. Monday seems while off at the mo......


----------



## Samuel Jackson (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi Girls

Maryliz - big big congratulations on your fabulous news, bet your over the moon, really chuffed for you both well done, you take care of yourself xx

Miss Mischief and Sharez fingers and toes crossed for tomorrow, only hours to go now, good luck to you both and hope you'll be joining Maryliz with the bfp xxxx

Hope all you other girls are doing ok??

Getting a bit nervous now as only 3 sleeps to go for me and few others until test day....this 2 ww is so scarrrry and keeps you on edge the whole time xx

Hope your all having a lovely evening and have a great weekend xx

Sam xx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Miss mischief- im feeling ok (suprisingly!!) accor4dign to my calculations AF due today or tomorrow, and up untill last night i was positive she was weel on her way, i have however had no pains whatso ever, ans not sure what going on?? i had crampy pains for about3-4 days and sore boobs for the last week, still sore boobs, but no crampas at all today.... i really hope its a good sign and AF not going to arrive   !!! how are you doing

Amy xx


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

BFP BFP BFP and were over the moon !!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Samuel Jackson (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh big big congratulations miss mischeif, really chuffed for you, bet you both over the moon, have a fantasic day you'll be smiling from ear to ear, i just love the great news xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sam xxxxxxx


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

thanks Sam just keep picking up test to look at it.I cant believe it how are you feeling for yours Monday only 2 sleeps not long xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sharez (Nov 13, 2007)

Just took our test and got a BFN.  I don't know what I've done wrong.  I don't think I can face hitting the 4 year mark


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Fantastic news Miss Mischief! So pleased for you. X

Sharez - all will seem black at the moment but don't give up take some time for yourself and then decide . Sending you a very big cyber hug xxxx


----------



## Sharez (Nov 13, 2007)

Does anyone think that I just tested too early. I felt it in my body that I was pregnant.  or am I just kidding myself


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Sharez-       , you havent done anything wrong hun, im so sorry to here you got BFN, some ladies dont get there BFP unil much later, just wait and see what happens over the next few days and if AF doent arrive then test again, or maybe go for a  blood test x

miss mischief- Congratulations!!! im soooo happy for you, lets hope more ladies follow in your footsteps, xx

Well i chickened out of testing this morning, AF still has not arrived- as of 8am, but think im going to wait untill tomorrow to see if she def stays away. I have however saved my FMU, so may be persuaded to test it later if still no here!!!!.... am starting to feel the teel tale signs though, although could just be nerves...... think she is on her way though....  

Good luck to everyone due to test today/tomorrow!!

Amy xx


----------



## Nelanddav (Nov 1, 2010)

Do you mind if i tag on i have just found this thread. . . 
Recently had ivf  in Norway and am on the 2ww back home in UK. 
I had my 2 beans put back in on the 2nd and have been given a test date of the 15 th does this sound about right to you guys? The Norway clinic was great but of course there is no-one to Ask things! I am thinking my period should NOT (think positive!) arrive about 14 days after? Does that sound right? And as dh has bought one of those tests which can tell you 3 days before i am having to resist testing today as three days b4 testing! 
is anyone else testing on15th? 
Hel  x


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Miss mischief I am soooooooooooooo pleased for you! Yippee!!!  

Sharez - are you sure you haven't tested too early? Thinking of you xx


----------



## marysol (Mar 21, 2005)

Sharez, you haven't done anything wrong, don't think like that, ivf is very cruel sometimes, you just never know what's going on inside you. Saying that it's always worth doing another test later on just to be sure. Big hugs to you, still can't put smilies on here!

Miss Mischeif, huge congrats to you both, great news this morning. Xxxx


----------



## Samuel Jackson (Dec 28, 2010)

Sharez - so sorry to heq4 its bfn, really feel for you.  I wouldint of thought its anything you have done xxxxx

Miss mischeif i'm ok but getting scared as monday is getting closer, was up at 3 last night thinking about it so couldnt sleep hence the early reply, like everyone on here just sooo hoping its a positve.  Anyway smiler (just know you will be all day) have a fab day xxx

Sam xx


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Sharez.....am really sorry to hear u got a negative test    I don't know, maybe it is too soon. My ET was on 29th also and my clinic told me to test on Monday......very difficult. Thinking of you xxx

Miss Mischief CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!    I woke up at 4:38am and thought of u. You must be soooooooooo happy!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

I caved in and testedl its game over for me too...... BFN   , 
And you got it, AF arrived too.....

Thanks for the support during this 2ww, and i hope you lovely ladies get you BFPs!!! 

Amy x


----------



## Clau (Dec 19, 2010)

Miss Mischeif I woke up thinking on you guys!!! that´s so great!! CONGRATULATIONS for your 
  
Sharez and Amy I´m so sorry guys... Stay in touch, this road is difficult for all of us and we have to give eachother support.. Remember: "It’s going to be okay in the end. If it’s not okay. It’s not the end"

Lots of love! 

Clau


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh Amy!    Don't know what to say.....this is so hard. I am so sorry this time it hasn't worked for u xxx


----------



## Maryliz1980 (Jan 14, 2011)

Miss Mischief   

Sharez Dont give up hope it took DH and I 10 years to get our BFP  

Amy I had tons and tons of BFN on Clomid  dont let it get you down your BFP will happen soon or later


----------



## Samuel Jackson (Dec 28, 2010)

Amy really sorry to hear you sad news, hope your both ok xxxx


----------



## Sharez (Nov 13, 2007)

Amy sorry to hear that you got a BFN as well. Life is just not fair.  Do you have any ideas what your next step will be?  I can't think right now it all seems like a bad dream


----------



## Clau (Dec 19, 2010)

Welcome on board Nelanddav    in page 9 there is a list of our testing dates.. I´m testing on the 16th.. 

xxx

C


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

So sorry Amy try and keep your face to the sunshine and don't give up hope. All good things come to those who wait.

Welcome Nelandav x


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Sharez- Its so unfair isnt it, I just really am trying to not let it get me down. Although easier said than done.....
Im supposed to be going out tonight with my mum and sisters to a "micheal buble" tribute evening at a local hotel, i havent had any alcohol in nearly 18 months....but think i may have tonight if i go.. not quite decided yet...

Im currently only on clomid, and will be given it for 6 months...this will now be cycle 2. I have taken in in the past to induce ovulation for 6 cycles, but failed to responded to it. I then had an operation on ovaries to help stimulate them, that failed too. So they retry'd clomid again after waiting nearly 6 months post op, and i produced one follie!! so guess i will be taking it for 4 more cycles... if i fail to concieve in this time then it will be on to iui or ivf, i am going to speak to my consultant about this at next appointment, and see if they will start the ball rolling for this, whilst im trying the last few cycles of clomid, as i know there are funding issues and waiting lists. Dont know if they will do that though. If we have to pay, then thats fine, but will see how it goes NHS wise.....

What about you? what happens next? Just try to stay focused and positive. Today is a sad day, but tomorrow is another day, just keep smiling and dont give up.... . xx


----------



## Sharez (Nov 13, 2007)

Well unless we can get some money together our journey is over. This was our one and only chance at IVF on the NHS. I just don't know what I'm going to do now


----------



## Hippogriff (Apr 14, 2010)

Sharez and Amy, I'm so sorry.  What day of your cycle did you test?  Gyncentrum told me firmly to get a blood HCG done whether or not I got a positive urine test, because they've had so many false negatives from people who tested too early.


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Nelanddav, welcome  

Yeah there are some others testing on 15th so you're not alone.

Not sure about period...are u on any progesterone gel or supps as I think they delay ur period anyway .....I could be wrong  

Cherry xxx


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Sharez and Amy - I just wanted to say that I am really sorry to hear your bad news. I can't imagine how you are feeling today and I'd like to send you both a big hug.   

I love what Clau said though.."It’s going to be okay in the end. If it’s not okay. It’s not the end" and I know this is easy for us to say...those of us who are yet to test and cannot imagine how you are feeling...but you've got to believe girls. I believe you will both get there and I will say a prayer that you do xx  

Welcome Nelandev. I am testing on Wednesday 17th...groan! Such a long wait from my ET on 31st!! Still I am going to be good and wait and pray that my AF stays away.

Miss Mischief - after the yukky shared symptoms we have had these past few days you have given me a lot of hope this morning and your news has really lifted the stress I have been putting myself under. I know we are all different and that no two pregnancies are the same, but, still I am so thrilled for you and thank you for making me feel that little bit more sunnier!  

Love to all and keep away from those pee sticks ladies...wait in line!!   xx


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Sharez my thoughts are with you, this is my 3rd cycle and on my 1st ivf I was told (last August)we were told that I had less than 5% chance of getting pregnant this was by two hospitals, this broke our hearts as we saw it as 1 chance in 20 this was all due to my gyne problems. 
Ivf and fertility is so emtionally draining and my heart is with you as on my last one it broke my heart, you are a strong person and even though the hurt is there you will find the answer and things will become clearer in your head

Take Care 

x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Hippogriff- Im 14dpo today, and AF arrived within an hour of testing, so im 100% sure it a BFN, back on clomid tomrrow, and do it all again, good luck to you!!!!

Im just trying to think of it, not as the end of this cycle, but as the start of the next.....which potentially could be my lucky month, i love what Clau said too..... i think i will remember(and probably use that one too!!)

XX


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Amy my thoughts are with you to, keep strong my consulatant said to me its hard but the only way to deal with this is to shut the door dont look back and move on in the direction you want to go x x x


----------



## Sharez (Nov 13, 2007)

I tested on day 32 ofmy cycle.  That's my average cycle. I have stopped taking my pessaries so just waiting for AF


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Thinking of you Cherry, Marysol, Sam and Leagle Beagle are the nerves setting in yet?? x 

Welcome Nevanddav to the nut nut gang!!

Just popping down the road as need toilet rolls (used 4 since Monday)!!!and going to have a bacon sandwich x x x x


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Updated list!  



Megan, Fri 11th Feb  

Miss Mischeif, Sat 12th Feb  

Maryliz1980, Sat 12th Feb  

Sharez, Sat 12th Feb  

Amy N, Sun 13th Feb  

Cherryade, Mon 14th Feb

Marysol, Mon 14th Feb

SamLJ, Mon 14th Feb

Legalbeagle, Mon 14th Feb

Heidi Louise, Mon 14th Feb

Mrs Signs, Tues 15th Feb  

Hippogriff,  Tues 15th Feb

Nevanddav, Tues 15th Feb

Clau, Wed 16th Feb

Littlemin, Wed 16th Feb

Susie7, Mon 21st


----------



## legalbeagle (Mar 2, 2010)

Amy and Sharez I am gutted for you. Have a feeling I may be joining you.  Take time to grieve before making any big decisions xx

Miss M wondeful news especially after 10 years of trying. Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months

My clinic is a few hours away so my GP is going to do a blood test on Monday as my clinic needs a blood test result but I am armed with a first response and clearblue digital test for first thing Monday morning.


----------



## Heidi Louise (Feb 7, 2011)

hello everyone,

I don't get much chance to log in but wanted to let you all know that I am rooting for you all as much as I am for a positive result for me.

So happy for all the BFP's    and my heart goes out to those with BFN's  

Feeling really negative about my test, convinced its going to be a BFN. Counting down the hours, I have 3 tests (of different kinds and will probably use them all in case one is wrong!!!! The question is can I wait till Monday  

My thoughts and prayers are with everyone over the next few days.


----------



## Sharez (Nov 13, 2007)

Miss mischeif.  Congrats on your BFP.  Can you tell me how you dealt with trying for 10 years.  We have been trying for almost 5. We really want a child but I don't how I can deal with this anymore.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey girls,

Is everyone have a blind test? It's not something my clinic do.....I'm now doubting everything! Just had a little kip as on nightshift and spent most of the time in pain. It is like period wants to come with full force but being held back   Am 4 days over my cycle..... God knows what is going on. This is like a 50:50 lotto & I never win anything.........


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

BLOOD test......!!


----------



## Maryliz1980 (Jan 14, 2011)

I have to have a blood test because I am on medication for you thyroid not sure if they do it for everyone ( the will test pg and pg thyroid lvls against my lvls pre treatment and during treatment)


----------



## legalbeagle (Mar 2, 2010)

Cherryade I know the feeling regarding the lottery! I still buy a ticket every week though!

Fingers crossed it's our time. I have never looked forward to a Monday before!


----------



## Scottish chick (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Just wondered if i can join the 2ww thread? My otd Is 22/2/11 but am testing on 21/2/11.

Need to share. My     
Xx


----------



## legalbeagle (Mar 2, 2010)

Welcome!!! I am in Scotland too. Where have you been having treatment??


----------



## Scottish chick (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi legalbeagle 

I'm having treatment in Aberdeen, how about you? 
Yey a fellow scotty!   x


----------



## Nelanddav (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome all reassuring to read posts and know we're not alone!

legal beagle and Scottish chick, must be something in the water! I am a borders girl!  hope you are both doing well and not worrying too much my finger nails are bitten to nothing

good luck to those testing tomorrow!
X


----------



## Maryliz1980 (Jan 14, 2011)

Scottish Chick these ladies are just as good as the Jellybeans for support and most are testing right around the same time as you are.


----------



## Scottish chick (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey maryliz!! 

Yeh I totally love my jellybean thread and will remain on it- all the girls are fab. Only ne n freeze testing now so thought I'd join another one too as quite a few testing   how are you? 

Hey nelan, loving the scotty vibes on the thread   x


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey Scottish Chick......  (watch out girls she's trouble   )

*$%t its testing day tmrw!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Samuel Jackson (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi girls

Just to let you know i've tested a day early, only because my db is going to work early hours Monday morning (2 am) for a week so wanted to test together as wanted time together what ever the outcome and sadly its a bfn, ive not actually cried, i just feel quite numb!! Its hard going this treatment business and a tiny part of me in my heart thought it may work this time but i was sadly wrong xxx

Good luck to testers today and tomorrow i am praying we get more bfp on here xx

Sam xx


----------



## Hippogriff (Apr 14, 2010)

Well, I've cracked and tested this morning (12 days post transfer) and unfortunately it's a BFN  .  But I'm going to hold on, retest on Tuesday and then get a blood HCG done before stopping the hormones since I've had a tendency for false negatives on my other pregnancies.  Keep the hugs coming in the mean time, I need them


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Sam & Hippo......that is really sad to hear this morning  

I feel for both of u......


----------



## Maryliz1980 (Jan 14, 2011)

Sam and Hippo test again on your OTD alot can happen in a day an implant can be late, I know of 3 girls that tested 2 days ahead and got BFN only to test on the day or after the day to get BFP.


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Sending Sam and Hippo big hugs   I agree with Maryliz though...make sure you test again on OTD day and let's hope it isn't over yet  

Best wishes girls xx

Cherryade - How are you doing? Testing day tomo!...along with Marysol, Leagalbeagle and Heidi. I'll keep everything crossed for all of you! 


Littlemin xx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Hippo/Sam-Sorry to hear of the BFN's-   i hope a second line will appear for you both on OTD.....     

GOOD LUCK TO THOSE TESTING TOMORRO!!!!!!        

Amy xx


----------



## marysol (Mar 21, 2005)

Sam and Hippo... I am so sorry to hear your news this morning, why is life so cruel? Huge hugs to you both and fingers crossed the result will change on OTD. 

Cherryade, Legal Beagle, Heidi, how are you all feeling, cra..ing  yourselves by any chance! Sorry to be so crude, ha ha!

Woke up feeling negative and unpregnant! Trying to pma myself up, it really is torture this 2 week wait isn't it?

Good luck to all of us testing tomorrow?!

Love as always. X


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

I think This 2 ww wait gets worse as you get closer especially if your AF hasn't arrived. I have been on a roller coaster of emotions and it just seems to be getting worse. I just feel sorry for my DH he is doing his best, bless him. Not long now ladies. So sorry Sam and Hippo. 
I have been having symptoms on and off all week but just think it is all in my head and the drugs contributing to that as well. I just want it to be over!!
Good luck everyone for all those testing tomorrow. My prayers are with you. Hope you are truly blessed xxxxxx


----------



## Heidi Louise (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes I am c******g it! Sooo tempted to do a test today, I think I might test in the night as I think I want to have time to take in the result - before I tell my other half. 

Hippogrif and Sam you must test again as I had a false negative on my only previously successful (ICSI) pregnancy because I did it early, I then had some bleeding - but not a proper AF so though I would test again a few days after the test date the clinic gave me and it was a BPF! So really really do not give up on this just yet.    

How many hours is it now


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

.............Yep. C****ing.com


----------



## Clau (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes, it gets worse.. not sure how I am going to be on tuesday... but I had a headache today... and I think it´s pure stress... 
DH is doing his best too Suzie, he keeps telling me that I shouldn´t get too dissapointed if it´s a negative.. by I can feel he has so much hope in this working too.. He wants children so much 
Good luck with the re-test Hippogriff and Sam..   In my clinic I´ve been told there are lots of false positives with urine tests.. 

Lots of love

Clau

P.S. Glad you liked the quote Amy and Littlemin read it in a blog and made it mine too  

Good luck monday testers!!! I´ll be thinking on you


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Two supermarkets down and found a clearblue digital (long with some fatty treats!) 25% off in Waitrose if ur interested........always up for a bargin me


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Best of luck tomo girlies...I'll be thinking of you all xx


----------



## Nelanddav (Nov 1, 2010)

Best of luck to those testing tomorrow I hope it goes well for you all! 
Positive vibes for BFPs all round x
Much love and minimal stress! 
Nelanddav x


----------



## Maryliz1980 (Jan 14, 2011)

Good Luck Morning testers need other to follow me into the   that is your body wanting to sleep for  12 hrs at a time.


----------



## Scottish chick (Jan 2, 2011)

Best of luck to all of you ladies testing tomorrow. The wait will FINALLY be over!     Xx


----------



## marysol (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks girls, your kind wishes are very much appreciated! Not long now, can't believe the end of the 2 week wait is here. Let's hope for a happy outcome for all of us tomorrow. Xxxxx


----------



## Samuel Jackson (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi girls

Thank you for all your lovely posts, means a lot xx

Wishing you all the very best with your tests tomorrow, im wanting to see lots and lots of bfp on here when i come on after work, goodluck, ill be thinking of you all xxxx

Sam xxx


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Good luck girls with your tests, thinking of you all and said my prayers for all of you will be checking in in the morning

GOOD LUCK X X X X X X X X X X X X


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Sam how are you feeling hope your alright x x x


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

cherry I love your sense of humour........ xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

......we did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Cherryade - Have been following this thread as I am due to test 17th. Let me be the first to say 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You must be over the moon.      

Heres to a happy and healthy pregnancyxxxxxx


----------



## Clau (Dec 19, 2010)

That´s the good news I wanted to hear CONGRATULATIONS Cherry!!!  
My headache is going now   

Please send us some  

Lots of love

Clau


----------



## Maryliz1980 (Jan 14, 2011)

Cherryade     


sticky dust      to all the ladies testing.


----------



## Nelanddav (Nov 1, 2010)

Congratulations Cherry!!!
That's amazing!!! 
I am DESPERATE for tomorrow - keep the good vibes going!!


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Fantastic news cherryade so pleased!!!
Keep these good vibes going ladies.


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Ah we are soooooooooooooo happy I cannot tell you!!

The sun is shining it's valentines day   and I have the best present in the world!

Am a very, very lucky girl.......

 for the others.....

and HUGE   to all those in waiting. Have hope! xxx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Just wanted to say a huge CONGRATULATIONS to cherry, what fantastic news!!!!
Hope you other ladies follow in the same way!!!        

Amy xx


----------



## marysol (Mar 21, 2005)

I really don't want to bring everone down but it's a BFN for me. We're absolutely devastated as we thought this would be our time after six cycles of ivf.  Unfortunately not, we couldn't have tried any harder.  

Congrats Cherry, enjoy your wonderful news, wish I could've joined you. 

Sorry to be so down guys, good luck to all those about to test soon. Xxx


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS CHERRY !!!!!! BIG KISSES AND HUGS XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Marysol,

I am so sorry....I cannot begin to understand how you feel    Reading ur signature u have been through so much. It really really isn't fair at all. I am thinking of u....I'm sorry xxx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Marysol- Im so sorry to here you news hunny, my thoughts are with you, try and stay strong hun    xx


----------



## Heidi Louise (Feb 7, 2011)

Its another BFN for me.

Absolutely gutted. Really sorry to hear about your BFN Marysol, my heart goes out to you.

Cherryade, congrats to you and your partner. I hope you have a stress free pregnancy!

Good luck to anyone else waiting to test, hope we have some more positives.


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

So sorry to Marysol and Heidi. Take stock pick yourself up and don't give up big hugs xxxx


----------



## Nelanddav (Nov 1, 2010)

Mary Sol, Heidi, 
Sorry to hear your news.. 

Big hugs and lots of love, 
stay strong
Nelanddav
x


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Heidi- So sorry to hear your news,       lifes cr*p sometimes


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

I had a blastocyst transfer on the 4 th with a down regulated cycle would anyone know when my period should be expected? Don't know whether I am doing well or not - just all over the place x


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Marysol and Heidi my heart goes out to the pair of you - look after yourselves and don't give up   xx

Cherryade....I told you so! So happy for you girlie - I hope your pregnancy goes smoothly and you enjoy every minute of it. Do keep in touch!   

xx


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

PS I've been really naughty this morning...

It's a   for me!   xx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Congratulations little min!!!!!! what lovley news........heres to a happy and healthy 9 months!!!!! xxxx


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Thanks Amy    xx


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Littlemin that is just fantastic another one come on ladies!


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for the well wishes Suzie! For all of you yet to test stay positive and lots of babydust for you all. Thank you for your support these last two weeks. xx

PS Suzie shouldn't your period be expected when it usually would be if you weren't having IVF? - I dunno really but that's what I thought.


----------



## Clau (Dec 19, 2010)

I am really sorry Heidy and Marysol.. I can barely imagine your pain, but do not give up yet, nothing can stop us from being moms.... 

Congratulations littlemin  

Seems like I am next on the road... 

Lots of love 

Clau


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Littlemin CONGRATULATIONS!!!! 

I am so pleased for you (even if u are a naughty early tester!) Am well chuffed!   xxx


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Thanks girls! Yes I know I've been bad but my partner is off all day today and I was just thinking....if I waited to Weds and I didn't get the result I hoped for then I would have been really upset on my own. I must say I was really scared though and I did hear your virtual nagging voice PC Cherryade!    

Clau - best of luck to you for Weds - I'll keep everything crossed for you!  xx


----------



## bail16 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi, 

Congratulations on all those bfps! 

I am due to test on 16th, had 5day blast transfer on 7th. 
However, I tested this am (silly me) and there was the faintest of faintest line there, itnhas since faded even more!! 

How possible is it to get evaporation lines on the clear blue tests? Or is this a very faint early positive?! 

X


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Not sure whether my clinic has the right test date at all and it wouldn't be their first cock up! I had 5 day blastocyst replacement on 4 th and told not to test until 21 st. Going positively crackers now! Hope it's a BFP bail16 in the next few days and that faint line becomes a lot deeper  xxxxxx


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Bail16, i'm not sure about the test sticks...but it sounds positive...fingers crossed for u!!


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Megan, Fri 11th Feb  

Miss Mischeif, Sat 12th Feb  

Maryliz1980, Sat 12th Feb  

Sharez, Sat 12th Feb  

Amy N, Sun 13th Feb  

Cherryade, Mon 14th Feb  

Marysol, Mon 14th Feb  

SamLJ, Mon 14th Feb

Legalbeagle, Mon 14th Feb

Heidi Louise, Mon 14th Feb  

Mrs Signs, Tues 15th Feb  

Hippogriff,  Tues 15th Feb

Nevanddav, Tues 15th Feb

Clau, Wed 16th Feb

Littlemin, Wed 16th Feb  

Susie7, Mon 21st Feb

Scottish Chick, Mon 21st Feb


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Cherry and Littlemin so much congratualations !!!!!!!!!!

Heidi and Marysol how are you..big cuddles for you both xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Bail good luck and a big big welcome xxxxxxx

Girls you are never ever going to believe this my sister had ivf to have her first child and guess what she has fell preg naturally and looks like she is only due the same week as me!!!1-2 weeks are coming up on my clear blue and hers to!!!
I want to hold her hand in 9 months time!!!!! xxx

Good luck to girls who are due to test...how are you all feeling  xxxxx


----------



## Nelanddav (Nov 1, 2010)

Aaagh! Might succumb tonight what's 11 hours between friends! 
Talk about knicker watching more like knicker wetting!! Can hardly bear it! 
Congrats to all those positive today and littlemin-weds tester! That's brilliant well done! 
Big hugs for you all who didn't get the result you wanted
It will come! X 
Do I don't I?


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Do it do it!!   Although I tested 'early' it was still 14 days after ET...they just wanted me to go to 16 days for some strange reason!

Thanks for all the well wishes girls and miss m that is lovely news! xx


----------



## Nelanddav (Nov 1, 2010)

Aaaagh!! BFP! BFP!  Aaaaagh! 
What to do now! What to do now! I stop with progesterone tonight 
Pray these babies are safe! 
Oh my GOD! X 
Lots of love 
Helen 
(Nelanddav)


----------



## Samuel Jackson (Dec 28, 2010)

Evening ladies

Wow wee big big congratulations to Cherryade, Little Min and Nelanddav, so so pleased for you all, bet your all smiling from ear to ear and so you should be, well done to you all and wishing you lots happiness with your bumps xxxx

Marysol and Heidi sending you lots of hugs as know you will be needing them right now as i know how you are probably feeling, please try and stay strong and we will get our bfp next time round xxx

Mrs M thats lovely news about your sister, you can go through it all together xx

Hippo - good luck with your test tomorrow unless your going to be a dare devil and test early too he he xx

Clau good luck for Wednesday with your test just in case i dont come on tomorrow xx

Well girlies its been a great day for some so well done to all of you and not so good to a few others so big cuddles to you.

I'm still sad with our result but feeling lot better as when i spoke to the hospital this morning they said i should have a bleed within two weeks and once i have that to give them a ring and they will get me booked back in straight away (they did ask 1st if wanted a break or to go for it again straight away), so its great to think that we havent got to wait ages to get the ball rolling again - just pray our one little frostie left sticks with us next time xx

Sam xx


----------



## Nelanddav (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks Sam! Hope all goes well for you on your next go! You will get your angel! 
Clau and Hippo good luck for tomorrow! 
nel x 
ps i have my last cyclogest tonight is this usual? Having had cycle in Norway can't phone them till tomorrow so now worrying about not taking it! Any thoughts!?


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

I am pleased you are doing that Sam I did that with mine my last cycle failed on the Monday evening back up the hospital on the wednesday and back on the pill friday, I felt in control again and better for it but I was quite full of different emotions but it has paid off, I also think that it is a good thing as your body has got used to the drugs good luck let me know how you get on...xxx


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

big big congratulations Nelanddav I bet you are trying to take it in I have had to go and buy more pee sticks today as finding it hard to take in still xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hippogriff (Apr 14, 2010)

Putting my test off till Wednesday.  Having already had a negative on my early test I reckoned I'd chicken out and test at 15 days and try for a doctors appointment the same day for a blood HCG.  Keep on crossing those fingers...


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

good luck Hippo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clau (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the good vibes ladies.. getting crazy now as I started feeling some strange subtle cramping down there...        

Lots of love! 

Clau


----------



## Samuel Jackson (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for that Miss M, yeah i find that if were actually having treatment, even if its the first injection to shut the body down you are acually in the process of making a baby and can see a light at the end of the tunnel, but the waiting in between feels like your not doing anything which can be torcher, not sure that makes sence??!!

Definatly keep you informed, you must do the same and let me know how your scans etc go and if theres one little bean or two....xx

Nelanddav - when we were lucky with our 1st cycle and got a bfp i was told to keep taking the pressries until 12 weeks, but dont worry too much tonight, maybe give your doctors a call tomorrow and explain and they may give you a prescription for some xx


----------



## Nelanddav (Nov 1, 2010)

Sam 
Do you live in scotland!? Lol will be phoning clinic tomorrow! Think will be ok - my specialist said it was more of a routine thing til the result as it was low motility of DH which was problem. Apparently I had no problems!( for once!!) it's just the not knowing. The clinic in Norway were AMAZING I could reccomend them to anyone - it's just that "after the event" thing is not the same! 
At least the knicker watching is over! Good Job cos now I'm really [email protected] myself! 
Clau - good luck!  
Ps I had 2 days of cramps until this morning! Totally convinced was AF, totally! 
Fingers crossed for you all still testing 
OMG! X


----------



## legalbeagle (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi Ladies!!!!

Well it's a BF..........PPPPPPPP for me!!! Absolutely stunned.

I was told to stop taking my pessary today Worried that's not right? Any thoughts?


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

legalbeagle said:


> Hi Ladies!!!!
> 
> Well it's a BF..........PPPPPPPP for me!!! Absolutely stunned.
> 
> I was told to stop taking my pessary today Worried that's not right? Any thoughts?


Congratulations!!!!!

No idea about the pessary, sorry, I just wanted to congratulate you.


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

It just gets better and better. Well done legal beagle and Nelandav, I am so pleased for you and wish you a lovely successful pregnancy. 

Just a word on the pessaries. Each time I have been pregnant I was told to keep using the pessaries until 12 weeks as well. I was on cyclogest each time. Might be worth wuestioning it xxxxx


----------



## Nelanddav (Nov 1, 2010)

Beagle! Another wee Scottie bean! Ace! We ll have to meet up and push prams! My last cyclogest tonight too! Have been panicking but two can't be wrong eh?! 
Fabulous! Congrats!! X


----------



## Samuel Jackson (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey big congratulations legalbeagle really really chuffed for you, what a lovely valentine pressy, bet its your best ever xx

He he Nelanddv, if i did id pop them over, im afraid im down in Shropshire.  Norway sounds lovely glad it was all good xx

Sam xx


----------



## Nelanddav (Nov 1, 2010)

Sam -aye maybe a bit far to go! Might leave tonights and take tomorrow morning and kind of spread em out..... Sure will be fine! Norway was great actually! Lovely staff and nurses were full of hugs. It's a grey small private team who are really professional but lovely! We would have had to pay around 5k on NHS in edinburgh as dh had had snip and private reversal but in Norway it is half that for process and with hotels and flights we reckon we saved over 1000 which we didn't have! DH said at very worst we had an expensive holiday! Lol now we have best outcome!!! X


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

You girls!!!

Nelanddav and Legalbeagle.....       

...This is a good day!   Enjoy the moment xxx


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Sorry me again!

I have to use progesterone gel up to day 72 post EC so a couple more months  

Also did anyone else do a CB digital? Mine says 2-3 weeks did urs? 

Cherry xxx


----------



## Nelanddav (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey cherry 
I only have cyclogest to last me today then stop.  I did CB digital too 1-2 weeks mine said but I has ET on 2nd after EC on 31st so 2 day transfer how about you? 
X


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Massive congrats to Nelanddav and LegalBeagle - Brilliant news I bet you're thrilled! xx

I wrapped my pee stick up today and gave it to my partner as his Valentine Present...hee hee...I think he was so shocked he didn't know what it was! In fact he said," Uh didn't think we did presents on V day?!" 

I have to take my horrid pessaries for three months. 

Sam love your attitude. If you can get right back on it and you go girl! Much love to you xx

Cherryade - I did first response so no weeks given...but I know today is 41 days since my last AF Does that mean much?
PS Cherryade I think you need to refresh the list! 

Love and luck to everyone testing soon.

PPS Did my naughty testing spark off lots more naughty testing...hmmm...hmmm?! 

xx


----------



## Nelanddav (Nov 1, 2010)

Cherry of course just read your stats you ll need to excuse me my head is mush! You had ET two days before me so probably right! How fabulous! X


----------



## Nelanddav (Nov 1, 2010)

Little min! You sparked my test! We should rename you little minx! 
I googled the due date calculator and i think days from ET is day to work from. They only count last aunt flo  if do t know ovulation/fertilisation date! 
Eeeek will have to do another test right now! Can't believe it! 
X


----------



## Clau (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks Nelanddav you give me hope     
Legalbeagle CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Lots of love

Clau


----------



## Scottish chick (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi everyone- 

Congratulations to all you   it really is lovely to read about them, enjoy every minute of being pregnant!! 

So so sorry to all who had bfn    not a lot words can say to make  yous feel better. Time is a healer and it will be your time soon   

Well thats me one week into the 2ww!! Was feeling quite   all weekend but slightly saner today!! I think work is helping keep my mind of it. Having Lower abdomen pain, different to AF pain. Hoping this is a good sign and my 2 embies are growing bigger and bigger each day xxx


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Littleminx...ha ha...love it! xx


----------



## Nelanddav (Nov 1, 2010)

Scottish chick - keep the faith!
I had pains off all types all through! DH says I'm just painful! 
Keep positive - remember - trust your body to do what it has been created to do! 
And you need to give us a third scottie bean!!!    
lots of positiveness!!


----------



## Scottish chick (Jan 2, 2011)

Thank you nelanddav!!

Here's hoping these 2 scotty beans can do it!! 
Glad someone else has had all sorts of pains! 

Enjoy your pregnancy xx


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Megan, Fri 11th Feb  

Miss Mischeif, Sat 12th Feb  

Maryliz1980, Sat 12th Feb  

Sharez, Sat 12th Feb  

Amy N, Sun 13th Feb  

Cherryade, Mon 14th Feb  

Marysol, Mon 14th Feb  

SamLJ, Mon 14th Feb  

Legalbeagle, Mon 14th Feb  

Heidi Louise, Mon 14th Feb  

Mrs Signs, Tues 15th Feb  

Hippogriff,  Tues 15th Feb

Nevanddav, Tues 15th Feb  

Clau, Wed 16th Feb

Littlemin, Wed 16th Feb  

Susie7, Mon 21st Feb

Scottish Chick, Mon 21st Feb


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

All this positivity is keeping me so upbeat. It's brill! But so tempted to test this morning. Move away from the pee stick Susie.......


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Hee Hee Suzie (ohh that rhymes!) It is so hard isn't it! Maybe hold out to the weekend at least! U don't want to get a false negative....best things come to those who wait....well apart from that naughty Littlemin!!   How are u feeling? I had a lot of painful cramps....just like period pains but no other symptoms. Boobs are still the same...looking forward to them growing a bit! 

Clau and Hippo....my fingers are firmly crossed for u 2 also!   

I put my weestick next the the bed to see them first thing in the morn....the digital one died in the night!! Crap battery! Anyway got my 2nd test on Fri so will do another one then.

I just found this http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_ivfcalculate been playing....decided to count from EC as my P was not in a normal cycle! So I am 4 weeks and 5 days woohooo!


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh cherryade am so pleased for you. It's a lovely feeling isn't it. Long may it continue xxxxxx


----------



## zarkha (Feb 2, 2011)

Susie my test date is the same day as yours 21st feels like next monday is years away i was so tempted to test myself today, but i eventually talked myself out of it.

I have started playing this weird mind game with myself whenever i do anything i'll say to myself if the outcome is like this then i get BFP if not it will be a BFN i think im going mad lol


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Me too zarkha. One minute I think I am definitely not and then I get a twinge or a cramp and think ooooooh! When was your replacement and what did you have done?


----------



## zarkha (Feb 2, 2011)

This is my 3rd round at IVF and im really hopeing as they say 3rd time lucky   

I had EC on 2nd and one embiee transfered back on the 7th and OTD 21st    Do you think you will end up testing before hand or are you going to try and behave ...lol


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Think I might test at the weekend. I had a 5 day blastocyst transfer so should know by then I think. If I test on the 19th it will be 15 days past and the embie will be 20 days so should get an accurate sign by then I think. So tempted to do it every morning though just have to keep reminding myself it might not show a true result so have to wait. Best of luck hope you hold out xxxx


----------



## Clau (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks a lot for your best wishes guys! 

I am finding this day very difficult as I have strange feelings down there.. not as much as yesterday though.. I know it can be anything.. but still quite frightening feeling.  
My mind is playing strange games too Zarkha.. sometimes I am looking forward to receiving email as if they could tell me if I have a BFP...I am becoming mad!!! 
I´ll go home early today... rent a cheesy movie and watch it later today!

         Clau


----------



## legalbeagle (Mar 2, 2010)

Okay so I have to keep taking the pessaries! Thank God I phoned. I actually took one yesterday although later than usual so hoping it's not going to have a negative effect.... grrrrr!  

I am so desperate for this to be real and for the BFP to remain that I think I am more mad now than I was last week!! I know I am a freak but somehow I think you lovely ladies might understand   

Keep the faith those of you who are still to test. 

Had a wee cry last night about how lucky I am and how crap it is for so many women to keep having to go through this time after time. To those who's journey this time has ended I am so sorry      it's your turn next 

Love to all xxxx


----------



## Nelanddav (Nov 1, 2010)

Clau - keep the faith - I am STILL getting cramp!
Beagle - eek now you have me worried as I am out o Cyclogest and can't get the blinkin clinic on the phone!!!

Good luck to all those still waiting!!! 

 
Helen


----------



## legalbeagle (Mar 2, 2010)

Helen don't panic I'm on Crinone not Cytlogest although I'm not sure of the difference


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Clau a cheesy movie sounds great anything to zone out of the madness! 

Legal, we were like u. Ystdy was very emotional and u so feel for those who don't get good news.....We are very lucky. 

Helen I'm on the crinone gel also so the pessaries may differ? Hope u get through to ur clinic at some point today! 

Cherry x


----------



## Nelanddav (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi ladies! Hope w are all well! 
Was firmly told off by Norwegian nurse for worrying about cyclogest 
"if we had wanted you to keep taking it we would have ordered more on your prescription so you no longer need it" LOL totally put in my place! 

Beagle- utter sympathy for you today re last post, I am convinced this positive us going to disappear. Booked doc for tomorrow- nurse said she only had emergency appointments so I ranted "well I did ivf in Norway and now I'm pregnant. So yea- of course it's an emergency! Think she understood! 
Took another test this morning and had gone from 1-2 weeks to 2-3 weeks! So if I do one every du I reckon that means I ll be full term within the month! Lol
Mental mental

Clau goo luck xxxx

Clau - good luck!


----------



## Clau (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi ladies.. in addition to the cramps I have a brown discharge, its a tiny amount and it has stopped, but I guess is AF arriving... I feel sad, but will carry on fighting as I know my day as a mom will arrive! 

Please do take care of yourselves.. If there was something good in this 2ww, it was you amazing women  

Lots of love 

Clau


----------



## Scottish chick (Jan 2, 2011)

Susie zakhra and clau- think I'm testing around same day as you guys? My otd is 22nd but testing 21as have day off!! 

God this is torture isn't it?! I'm going insane! One kin I'm positive and the next I'm convinced period is coming!! You guys been getting cramping? 

Sure it was this thread I seen a 2ww symptom poll- can anyone point me in right direction? ? Tried a search but couldnt find it. 

Clau -arevyiu testing tomorrow? Good luck. 

Anyone been tempted or tested early? I so am but know it's far too earlyvat 9 days Post ET x


----------



## Nelanddav (Nov 1, 2010)

Sorry to be the eternal optimist but it ain't over il it's over Clau!! 
Keep us posted! 
Xxx


----------



## Nelanddav (Nov 1, 2010)

Scottie don't do it! 
Wait until your date! Just be patient ......!
It is painful waiting but I am firm believer in the following- prepare your mind for a positive and your body will follow suit. If you don't get positive on day then you can start to deal with it.
If you test early and get a false negative Ie testing too soon then your mind might trick your body into thinking it ain't worked! May sound mad but hope it makes sense! 
Xx


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Slow and steady wins the race, Scottie.

Big hugs Clau xx


----------



## Maryliz1980 (Jan 14, 2011)

Scottie I tested 10 hrs ahead of my test date,but only because I have two clinics I am dealing with one called wanted results on Friday from my Test I did on Thursday did not test Thursday because other clinic told me my OTD was Saturday. I tested Friday and gave the 1st clinic the results tested Sat and called the second clinic on Monday with the results.


----------



## Scottish chick (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for your replies girls. 

Just got an over whelming urge to test just now but now it's far too early!! my DH is away just now, home alone which gives me more time to think!!       don't worry I won't!!  

I just have to be patient- but find that very hard!! 

So sorry clau- but hey, the spotting may be nothing. Have read about lots of girls egohsve that and get BFP. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Scottish chick (Jan 2, 2011)

Just read this on another thread: it makes total sense!:
If you are ever tempted to test early, just keep telling yourself.  If it's a negative I won\t believe it anyway because I know it's too early to test.. so what's the point of testing?  Likewise if it's a positive, you will worry for the rest of the 2ww that it's a false reading too and will work yourself up into a worse state than before!! 

The moral of this: DO NOT TEST EARLY - IT"S NOT WORTH PUTTING YOURSELF THROUGH FURTHER STRESS.  It\s really better to wait when you know you can believe what you see


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Wise words - step away from the pee sticks girls!


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

I admit I tested early but it was still 14 days post ET...don't do it this early!  

Clau - I have good vibes for you. I will say a prayer for my fellow 16th tester and hope you get there xx   

I have to retest tomo for the clinic...it sounds stupid but I'm nervous all over again!   2ww sends you crazy and I've got a feeling I'm not gonna be sane again!  

Thinking of you all, best wishes everyone xx


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi I sorry I have been quite just trying to take in the news of our positive test, I would like to send a big cuddle to all of you that didnt manage it this time round but keep strong and best of luck for the future and to all the girls that got BFP has anyone got he dates of your first scan for heartbeat mine is 1st March very very exicted x x x Also has anyone had any symptoms yet I have had itchy legs funny enough I had this with my boy but much later and getting hungry quick some days , tummy is also swollen xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sending lots of love and big cuddles to you all XXXXXXXX I still cant do fancy bits !!!!!!


----------



## Nelanddav (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi miss mischief
1st of march 
That's so NEAR it's sooo exciting!
I have first doc appointment tomorrow to confirm test and explain why I ditched the NHS private route for Norway! So nervous once more! 
Lol have bloated tummy too but that ain't no different to usual!
X


----------



## zarkha (Feb 2, 2011)

Scottish chick i love your sound advice about not checking to early they way im takeing it is day by day i kind of say to myself every few days i'll test after a couple of days and when that day comes then do the same again, you wud think we are all going mad or what and then the doctors at the clinics have the cheek to say dont think about it talk about kidding yourself ...lol

so scottish where about in scotland and you from im from central scotland getting treated up at ninewells what about u


----------



## Maryliz1980 (Jan 14, 2011)

Mine is March 3 but I have a moving meeting ( moving to Germany in May) so I might have to do it on the 4th or early on the 3rd.


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

All just to exicting !! I love it when I get signs but its just trying to beleive it my partner brought me one of those dopler machines with my son and I tuned in every day to listen to him, I cant wait to do it all again

Good luck with your appointment Nelanddav tommorw x x x  Good luck Maryliz  have you worked out approx due date?x x x Big big cuddles for you all x x x x


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

I'll find out my scan day tomo...the day I was officially to test - tsk tsk.

I too feel like a big bloater, funny taste in mouth...otherwise my symptoms have actually calmed down. The 1st week of the wait my boobs were huge and absolutely killing me...now they feel ok unless I squash them! 

Can't wait for my scan hoping everything is as it should be - wishing all you BFP the best of luck with that too.

How preggers do some of you think you are? Going by my last period (the first day was 4th Jan) I make me 6 weeks! But that can't be right can it?! Or should I just add on 2 weeks on top of EC date? Oh I dunno! 

xx


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

I cant work this out littlemin, its so exicting isnt it I felt pregnant most of day today but Sunday had no signs so I have to go out and buy tets!! do any of your friends/family know x x x x


----------



## Maryliz1980 (Jan 14, 2011)

I did work out my Due date

http://www.babycenter.com/
Has a due date calculator

I put in Date I conceived * ie EC day* 
and it came up Oct 20th.
So I will be having baby in Germany alone 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Nelanddav (Nov 1, 2010)

Lol can't keep off this thread! 
I reckon I am due 23rd oct - used same calculator as you maryliz 

Zarkha ANOTHER Scottie! I am Borders based in Galashiels! 

I am still worrying away-- I feel hungry- empty tummy but no appetite /still getting some pain
Never been pregnant before not sure if good or bad! God DH is in for a rough ride! 
Someone tell me I am panicking too much! 
Waaaaaaaaaaaaa
X


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Miss M - I told my mum and dad last night - and told them to keep calm about it in the short term...and not to tell anyone till I'm 12 weeks. They were very good and said that once I had left last night...they just looked at each other, giggled and dad did a little jig! Ha ha! 

Told my bros today and they are over the moon but they are under strict instructions too. They both said I wish you hadn't told me cos I wanna shout it from the rooftops!

And...I've told my best friends (Nina, Lydia and Rebecca) - they've been fab helping me through it all the way.

That's it now. I know that seems like quite a lot of people but they knew all about it from the start anyway. I like to share my worries - I don't think IVF is anything to be embarrassed about. I will have to tell my boss too I suppose   So in total that's 8 people. They better keep it zipped!   I'm sure they will. 

To be honest although I am thrilled I'm not letting myself get carried away - in some ways it doesn't really feel real although I have some symptoms...I'm sure the scan will make things seem more real and be really emotional.

Anyway...back in a mo I'm gonna check out that baby calculator! 

Ooooo all due around the same time schweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet! <3 Although if some of us are carrying twins we may be up to 3 weeks earlier...on average.

Love and luck and hugs to all xx


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Well - if I do date of last period it's 27 September...or if I type in date conceived eg EC day then it's 21st October...hoping it's closer to the latter! My birthday is the 10.10....that would be a great pressie wouldn't it?! xx


----------



## zarkha (Feb 2, 2011)

littlemin im so so happy for you and i wish you the best of luck for the 9 months ahead 

AFM im feeling a bit low just not sure if this gonna work for me this is my last chance i dont think i can put myself through this again, this is the make or break of me but if i dont deserve happiness then i will get a BFN and i will just need to get over it thats just life


----------



## Nelanddav (Nov 1, 2010)

Bloody he'll ya know the one thing of ALL things us gals should be able to say with certainty is our due date I mean we know how old the little beans were when they were put back! Does this mean 40 weeks is actually an exaggeration lol! 
Lets hope, the sooner the better so we can make sure the whole thing works!! X


----------



## Nelanddav (Nov 1, 2010)

Zarkha keep your chin up! 
Your body needs you to be positive! 
Your 2 fellow scotties testing so far have had BFPs let's keep it going! 
Chin up! Positive vibes 
X  
Nel x


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Come on Zarkha - keep positive, we're all rooting for ya xx


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Scottish don't u dare!!!!!     Especially not with ur Hubby away!!!! I wi be cross!  

All the best luck in the world for tmrws girls.......am on nightshift so thinking off u  

Got serious lower backache and funny taste in mouth but that's it.....keep talking to little bubble-to remind myself more than anything! 

Sleep well everyone xxx


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

bless littlemin I am the`same as you close family know and three close friends, Im going to keep this way up till about 13 weeks like we did with my boy, all our friends know we had ivf with our boy, i feel proud of it as his so special to us, but like you say its better to keep it quite for first 3 months

Love your calender Maryliz have you got a close friend that can be with you x x 

Cherry what do you work as nurse/assistant x x I have worked with children for 19 years x x x what do you all work as x x 

Zarkha good luck x x x 

Clau how are you doing thinking of you x x x


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

girls can we make a list for scans soon who can do it as i cant do all the fancy flashing things x x x x


----------



## Hippogriff (Apr 14, 2010)

Tested again today and unfortunately still BFN, so going to try to get bloods done today if I can, and then if they're negative I'll stop the medications.  At the moment I'm still punching walls but sanity will return.

Definitely moving to immune testing before Round 2.

Congratulations to all of you with good results and a big hug for the rest.  We will get there.  One way or another


----------



## rosierose (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Zarkha Thinking of you and all the ladies waiting to test .Just reread my message again... Im sure you will get a positive,sending positive vibes you're way.I was so unsure this time I felt I was going mad and only had my guy to speak to on Skype who is forever positive
Wish you all the best Rosie x


----------



## Scottish chick (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey zarkha- 

I'm being treated in Aberdeen clinic. How you finding nine wells? Hope they are treating you well. 

How you feeling today? Each
Day of this 2ww is such a struggle!!! xx


----------



## bail16 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi all, 

I got a bfp this morning , quite a faint line but strong enough to be picked up when I took a photo! Very excited/scared/releived/terrified etc! Guess the waiting game has really only just begun!


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Congratulations Bali!   

So sorry Hippogriff   look after yourself and don't give up hope. Thinking of you and sending you warm wishes xx

Rosierose - welcome and congrats to you too!   It must have been a hard going 2ww with your DH so far away. Sending you a virtual  

Zarkha and Scottish Chick - thinking of you and sending you out lots of     

Cherryade - the taste in the mouth is lovely aint it?!   Sort of like I have put a handful of market traders grubby coins in my gob!  

Miss Mischief - yes...wanna try to keep it quiet now (not my forte!)    

Nelanddav - let's hope time passes as quickly and 40 weeks is just some sort of private joke!   PS Stop panicking lady! My DH is getting it in the ear too at the mo...I seem to be snappy quite often. It must be the hormones! Note to self: BE NICE! (I am usually!)  

And our dear Clau...how are you doing. Praying you get a positive today xx Best of luck    (Hoping white rabbits are lucky?!)

PPS I phoned the hospital this am and I have my scan booked for 14th March....which seems forever away! STill all being well I'll be able to get a good view of the baby/babies by that time so it might be a blessing in disguise! Fingers crossed! 

Yes - a list of scans would be nice....do you think we should keep it on this thread or start a new one for us? I don't wanna appear insensitive to the lovely ladies who haven't had any luck this time... xx There is one in existence already - but it has loads of members and moves a bit too quick...you literally have to be on it every minute of the day. Should we start our own one up alongside this huge one? I'm easy, food for thought...but it would be nice to keep in touch with you all as we go through our pregnancies xx


----------



## nutmegs (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi All,

i hope you dont mind me joining you i tested on the 11th Feb and got a BFP. Still very scared that something will go wrong keep telling myself to stay positive     
i have been following this thread for about a week but didnt want to write a post as havent joined from the begining.
i got my scan date for the 7th March (very scared but excited!)will be nice to chat with you all with updates.
I hope everyone is doing well who has BFP and to the ladies with BFN sending you lots of   stay positive you will get there and your little ones will be even more precious xx


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey girls.....sorry bit short & sweet as I must get some sleep.

Clau.....thinking of u all night! Hope to hear some good news!    

Hippo, I'm really sorry to hear u it was a negative   not a nice day for u   Take care-big  

Nutmegs & Bail congrats!   That is fantastic news, enjoy it!!  

Scottish, stop thinking and get listening to ur hippie cd!!  

A scan list would be good...but I think Mac the moderater is closing the thread after 21st? Shall we set one up somewhere else? In the Bun in the oven section? Also to keep in contact! Ur right though Littlemin, those big groups are too big u don't feel part of anything. If we set one up, we all must promise to join! I don't mind doing it but am planning on sleeping all day (in answer to ur question Miss M, I am a ICU nurse   ) so if someone else does it I'll join when I wake up. 

My scan should be about March 3rd as that's day 35. Will find out for definite on Fri when I do 2nd test (although did a sneaky one this morning!) Also I did due date from EC which says due 20th Oct! Think with ivf u should do EC as that is exact day of conception no question.

Speak later, night night x


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Sounds brill Cherryade - do it do it! I'm sure the majority of us will want to stick together and support eachother thru it. Have a lovely sleep ad get cracking when you can!   Don't mean to sound bossy honest!   It's just that you seem to be the most clued up! 

Clau -    

Welcome nutmeg!  

laters ladies! 

xx


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Clau - praying for you honey xxxxx

I am still left to test - anyone else? Going slightly crazy here girls!


----------



## Maryliz1980 (Jan 14, 2011)

Scottish Chick still has to test so you are not alone Susie


----------



## rosierose (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi know Im new but sticking together throughout pregnancy sounds great....big hugs for all gurls who were unlucky this time ...you will join us soon   

Im so scared at the mo,keep going to loo cos have constant wet feeling .cramps coming and going and my hips and belly so hot.My guy says dont worry but hes miles away and its normal to worry....but feel so much better when someone else says yeah me too!!
Hugs rosie x


----------



## Clau (Dec 19, 2010)

Hello my sweet ladies 

Thank you very much for asking for me.. I am afraid it´s not good news. I´ve just called the clinic and it´s a negative.. It´s my first treatment and my first negative... Maybe I will get better chances with IVF ..... It´s quite hard, I am hiding in my office and have cried a little bit! Although it´s difficult, I just know I wont give up!! 

Thanks again for being there, you´re trully amazing and brave girls. we all deserve being moms. Congratulations! to those that already are in their way to be mommies yo´ll be such great mothers!!!  I will join you sooner than later.. and to those still on the war.. I may see you around! 

Lots of love 

Clau


----------



## Maryliz1980 (Jan 14, 2011)

Clau dont give up .. I was on clomid 7 months and had tons of BFN's one right after another every month I would take the pills and every month the nasty AF would show up.

This is my first ICSI and it came up BFP  
so someday you will get your BFP


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh Clau - am sorry honey. I know it's hard now but don't give up do try again. And don't be afraid to cry - you almost have to grieve for the embies that didn't make it in order for you to put everything in persepctive and feel positive about your next try. It will come to you. You will be a mum, just not now at this moment - it's just not the right time. As Maryliz says - it's a long journey but so much worth it when you get there.
Big hugs darling  - and don't forget we are here if you need more support - just inbox me x


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Guys

For all you lucky ones there is a thread called waiting for your 1st scan which you can access here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=251665.msg0#new

It might seem busy now but many will move on to their 1st trimester board soon so if you stick together you will all move together and trust me this is lovely as i still regularily post and meet up with my cycle buddies 

For those of you who were unlucky I am sending you a huge  and hope that you have success very soon


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Clau....  i am soooooo sorry......xxx

Maybe you do need an extra bit of help from ivf/icsi, if that is the case there is plenty of hope out there and many more chances, in the mean time those blows never get any easier do they. Feel for u sat in ur office I hope there is a big cuddle waiting for u at home. xxx

Mac, was that a polite way of saying we are not to start our own thread?    

Has anyone been to their GP to tell them about ur pregnancy yet? xxx


----------



## Samuel Jackson (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi girls

Clau sorry to hear your news, its ok to cry i did and still get tearful, but try and be strong as we will get there one day xx

Bail congratulations on your great news, im sure it will be a darker one tomorrow xx

I want to wish all you pregnant ladies all the luck in the world with your pregnancies, i have to admit im going to be quite sad not being in touch with you ladies as youve made me smile so much and kept me going when your having a bit of a sad day, but hopefully in a few months i will be joining you all, well hope all the unlucky ones do, so in case some one you do go on to the new thread soon, good luck to you all  xxxx

Sam xxx


----------



## Nelanddav (Nov 1, 2010)

So many posts sine last night!
Hi Rosie - welcome! Hi Bali -congrats on your news! 

Clau and hippo sorry to hear your news_ bigs hugs and keep positive! It's horrible to hear it hasn't worked out but try to stay strong and keep going! Dont give up! Zxxxxxxxx 

Cherry I saw my doc this morning! Very understated- Congrats, go wee into this bottle, the midwife will be in touch. I need to organise early scan according to my norwegian folks so will have to try and sort once hear from midwife! As of yet no first scan date! And the doc reckoned due on 21st oct... 
Desperate to know now that there are two growing beans in here. 

Take care for now girls x


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

sorry Clau bless you please stay in touch with us all and keep us informed of all your progression, it hurts very much but you will find your way x x x


----------



## nutmegs (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Cherryade i got a BFP on the 11/2/11 but have not told my GP as yet as i was going to wait until i had my scan? not sure if thats the right thing to do or not? My hospital hasn't told me to contact my GP so I'm a little unsure?   

Clau i was on Clomid for about 7 months and every month i had a BFN really got me down, like cherryade said you may just need a little help from IVF/ICSI - stay positive my lovely you WILL get there xxx  

only joined this post today so apologies for lack of personnel's hope your all OK xx


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi nutmeg welcome to the group. Glad it all worked out for you honey. I'm due to test at the weekend! Xxx


----------



## Scottish chick (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey susie 7 

Lookslikeits just me n u two test!!  . How are you feeling?? One minute I'm positive, the next I'm not so sure. When's your otd? Xx


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh my goodnes one minute I am preparing my hubby for the worst and then the next minute feeling completely and utterly preggers! I am supposed to test on Monday 21 st but think will do it on Saturday whilst hubby is around. I'm just about hanging on. Every morning at first wee I think shall i?  When r u testing?


----------



## Scottish chick (Jan 2, 2011)

I feel the same- -all over the place!!   
My otd is tues but testing sun or mon as I have Monday off as a hol to test! 
How many embies you got on board, were you a 3or 5 day? You having any symptoms?! 
Sorry for the interrogation haha, just good to know someone else going through same as me right now!!!


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have had a 5 day blastocyst on board. Our mini Bod. Had sore boobs more or less all the way through but I am on cyclogest pessaries so they can give all sorts out. Also had a bit of sickness today which felt better once I ate but I think that's just the stress of it all. Time will tell. Have you been feeling anything?


----------



## zarkha (Feb 2, 2011)

susie and scottish chick im still in the same boat as you my test dates the on monday but was feeling so low last night that i went a head and tested i did get a faint postive line but not sure what that means weather i shud trust the faint line or what

i no i shudnt but was feeling so low woke up last night a few times and just lay there crying i will test again in a few days mybe at the week end


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

The hogs and lows of testing early - sorry Zarkha didn't mean to forget you.

Don't worry just wait till the weekend it will be ok. 

PS don't know whether this is another symptom but am weeing like a horse!


----------



## zarkha (Feb 2, 2011)

same here i have to say im drinking more as the doctors advice me but its defo shooting through but hey heres hopeing and  that it works for us guys if not i'll need to hit back at the gym cause i tell u what BFP or not im eating for to these days


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Me too! LOL!


----------



## legalbeagle (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi

Hope this doesn't put a dampner on the pma but i started bleeding last night   

Gutted but this clearly was not my time.

Love to all xx


----------



## zarkha (Feb 2, 2011)

legalbeagle

im so sorry to hear of you sad news theres no words that i can say that will make this better i send you the warmest


----------



## Nelanddav (Nov 1, 2010)

Beagle 
Sorry to hear you had bleeding! Hope you are ok... Keep strong and big hugs 
Xxxx 

Zarkha,Suzie and Scottish chick - don't go testing too early! 

Hugs x
Nel


----------



## Scottish chick (Jan 2, 2011)

So sorry beagle     It's so unfair. 

Zarkha, susie- had cramps since ET, some nausea on n offf, light Headedat times, tired and racy dreams!!  . Could all be the progesterone- god knows! 

I just cannot wait for the wknd- scared to see the result tho. Anyone had spotting?? I've had the tiniest amount of brown speks today. Hoping implantation and not AF rearing her ugly head!! X


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Legal,  is it heavy bleeding, have u spoken to ur clinic? I   it will subside and everything is ok for u xxx


----------



## Heidi Louise (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Legal Beagle,
I have been continuing to watch the thread after my BFN on Monday.
Just seen your post about a bleed.
I had my little girl via ICSI 3 years ago and after I had my BFP I then proceeeded to have around 8 weeks of bleeding. Everytime I thouht that was it and in spite of what seemed like enormous blood loss my little girl hung on in there. Bledeing in pregnancy is more normal than anyone realises - in fact everyone I know who has had IVF/ICSI experienced bleeding in various degrees during the first trimester.
It is terrifying after everything you have gone through and everytime it happens you feel sick and think this is it its all over but it really isn't always the case.
I just want to reassure you and everyone else who has had a BFP that a bleed doesn't necessarily mean its all over.
I am wishing you all the best of love during the next 9 months. 

Hopefully I will be lucky enough to add to my family but we are going to have a rest from the treatment and take stock for a few months before we make any decisions. I have been so stressed and crabby and thats not fair on my other half and little girl. So its time to focus on them and then make some decisions in the Summer.
To all those who weren't successful this time - your time will come.   Love to all xxx


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Legal beagle - Don't give up hop honey - lots of people bleed in the first trimester - where has that PM gone - it's got you this far - don't et go of it now.......Big hugs honey x


----------



## legalbeagle (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for your lovely replies but it's heavy and its very red   


Feeling better today. I am such a believer in fate. That baby wasn't ours. Hopefully the next one will be.

Love to all xx


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

So sorry honey x big hugs xxxx


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Big love and hugs to Clau, Hippo and LegalBeagle - so sorry to hear your sad news girls. I hope you are all getting there and that next time it'll be your turn. Don't give up hope - you'll all make it xx   

Sorry I haven't been around much girls - I've felt really rough today 

Take care all - thinking of you Scottish Chick


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

So whos is left on this fabulously postive thread?

Me - Saturday
Scottish Chick - Sunday/Monday
Zarkah - Monday

Have I missed anyone else that is left? 
Pregnant ladies - did you set up a new thread?

Keep up the PMA ladies - big hugs everyone xxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you dont mind me joining you, I have just read through all of your posts  I am currently on the dreaded 2ww OTD 25th Feb 

Love to all xx


----------



## zarkha (Feb 2, 2011)

star888 

Welcome to the mad house hows your 2ww wait getting on then.

so girls any of u guys finding that you have become obsessed with knicker watching


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey Zarkha and thanks   I was doing ok but going slightly mad today! Reading in to every little thing!  and knicker checking as always yes, its impossible to go to the loo and not check! 

Anyone else due to test next week? What stage are you at Zarkha? x


----------



## Scottish chick (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks little min   hope your feeling a bit better? 

Not long now girls- how we all feeling? I've had pinky/brown stuff?! Today!!! Def not blood so hoping it's implantation.      xx


----------



## zarkha (Feb 2, 2011)

Star88 im actually just nearing the end of my 2ww wait only got 4 days left test on monday which seems a life time away was actually really naughty today went and got preg test kits today so sooooo tempted to check early..

how you finding the 2ww wait any symptons as such...

scottish chick i really hope that is the sign of your embe's getting all comfy in there


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Welcome star888 i am  testing Saturday 
Had to go out and buy more toilet roll today and changed the colour we normally have to White just to be doubly certain!
Scottish chick - will be implantation I am sure - keep up with PMA!
Little min hope u feeling better - a good night's sleep will do you good
Legal beagle - big hugs am sorry your turn will come 

Zarkha step away from the pee stick!

Just wish I could sleep through the next 2 days I need to know!


----------



## Scottish chick (Jan 2, 2011)

Susie7 said:


> Welcome star888 i am testing Saturday
> Had to go out and buy more toilet roll today and changed the colour we normally have to White just to be doubly sure


Susie thar made me chuckle!! Has anyone else had spotting? I am also so bloated!!

Hi star- welcome to the madness     x


----------



## zarkha (Feb 2, 2011)

i do feel bloated alot these days but ive had no spotting or anything. im not sure if the bloated feeling is due to eating xtra like my full 3 meals a day plus milk and fruit so none the wiser ...


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Bloating? I look like a beached whale! 
Not had any spotting though but know lots of ladies that have. Don't stress honey am sure it will be ok x


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Good luck to all of you that are left to go...I feel for you I really do!

Scottish Chick - your symptoms re spotting sound very similar to mine and I got my BFP! Good luck girlie! 

Susie 7, Zarkha, Star 888(welcome) and best of luck! Not long now!     

Love to all the ladies that didn't get what they were hoping for this time - hope you are all feeling a little better? 

Cherryade - should we get cracking with the new group? Hint hint! You seem to be the techie bod round here!  Not calling you a geek or anything!

Speaking of geeks - check out my new website girls...this might be a bit naughty of me posting here...I'm not sure coteriephotos.com - I hope you like!  Sorry MacCook if that isn't allowed - just remove this post if so! 

Take care everyone xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks little min - just having kittens - can't focus on anything today at all - worse than any of the other days.


Well ladies - the pregnancy test is now in the house!


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Good luck Susie x x x 

How are you all, sorry havent been on here for a few days have seen alot of friends and been feeling sick on and off (not moaning at all it makes me feel better as makes it all more relistic)

what are you up to at the weekend x x x x x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

All the best Susie, thanks for the lovely welcome ladies.  

I have 7 days to go and going insane! Does anyone know if progesterone makes your (.)(.) really hurt, my did the 1st time when I had BFP but cant remember if they did on FET with BFN? Also it can give you vivid dreams cant it? I don't want to analyze every thing and compare to my 1st cycle but it so blooming hard!


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for best wishes ladies! I am visualising that BFP as we speak!

Progesterone is awful and gives you lots of false symptoms. Sore boobs, vivid dreams, night sweats, increased thirst! The last time I was convinced I was pregnant and completely shocked when it was negative. And yet other times have been pregnant ..... You just can't tell. You will just have to wait and see. 

I want to go to bed now! X


----------



## Scottish chick (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks little min- makes me feel much better knowing someone else has has the browny stuff too! Mines seems to be tailing off that god! Started night of day day and easing off day 12. What days did you have it? Had what looks like water a couple times today too?? God know what that is! 

How are all the testers feeling? Susie your testing tomorrow? Is that your official date? Good luck!!  
Xx


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Scottish Chick - Mine was day 10 mainly a little on day 11 - and I had the gushy watery stuff too  . Hopefully it's just the same. I believe to the book implantation should occur between days 8-10 on average but obviously it depends on the age of the embryo and stuff. I wouldn't worry....I reckon you're gonna be in for some good news very soon! 

xx

Susie - good luck I'll be checking on here for you tomo!


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you for wishes x

The clinic told me to test on Monday officially. But the nurse said that this was because there was a reduced clinic on a Saturday in case of needing support. Plus that would also mean I would be testing 17 days after ET. I also want to do it when my hubby is around - been through this often enough to be on my own if it turns out negative. 

But it's not going to as my mini bod is growing nicely x

Keep away from the pee sticks ladies. All good thing come to those who wait x


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Star888 - Please come and join the Feb & March testers over at this thread who are testing on or around the same time as you as this thread only has two more ladies testing this weekend 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=255644.0


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Mac Cook, I will do  x


----------



## zarkha (Feb 2, 2011)

so guys not long to go for us now i think most of us are testing this weekend or monday for once i just want the weekend to fly pass  but i can just see myself counting every minute and every hour anyone got any good plans for the weekend then


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey girls!   

EEEeeeeeeee am so excited for u testers-to-be!!  Ur time is coming...just keep yourselves busy!!

I did another test this morning and hcg must have gone up as weeks from conception now say 3+ instead of 2-3 which must be a god sign!    Found out my friend at work is 7wks pregnant, was well happy just 2 weeks between us! 

Littlemin....enough of the 'geek'!! I am sooo not techie! But I will take that as a compliment   I hadn't started one as I think Mac the moderator suggested we join the 'waiting for early scan' thread that is already established. Still would like to set one up but i'm not a very good rule breaker! You sound like u could be though.....  

Got my scan on Thurs 3rd! xxx

To Scottish,  Susie 7, Zarkha & Star 888 HUGE  WISHES!!!!


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Couldn't fall asleep until past 2am....woke up at 4:30 because my delightful cat brought me the gift of a dead mouse into the bedrom. Can't sleep since   

That furball better watch out when I see him


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Susie....u just saw ur news on the other thread   I am so sorry x 

Maybe u need another day or so.....? xxx


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes as cherryade said. BFN. Am stunned completely. I had a blastocyst on 4th so think it will be correct.
Not to worry. Onwards and upwards x


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Susie, I am really sad for you, I'm sure ur hurting and wondering why life is so unfair. I would be......take care honey x


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Oh Susie, I'm so sorry. Look after yourself and keep going. Never really know what to say apart from that it is a very cruel game and that I hope next time is your time  xx


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Cherryade - You know me sooooo well - I know Mac Cook suggested that group but it's sooooooooo big - I understand what she is saying re: other girls moving on but I'd still rather chat within a more bijou group! 

It's not against any rules is it? And it is not as if we won't welcome newbies!

I'll see what I can do 

xx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Just wanted to send susie a big , i was so sure id be ooging on to see a different result for you....im so sorry, i know words wont make it any easier at the moment, but we are all thinking of you xx


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

New group set up under - Bun in the Oven - Trimesters

called...
'Girls that got a BFP around 15th Feb and now awaiting 1st Scan! EXCITING!'

Join me - so I don't just look like a rebel without a cause!!! 

xx


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Ready to join next group littlemin!!have you had any sicky feeling yet ? I went round to a friends house yesterday and she had been cooking curry and I started to feel very sick (I love curry) but I thought i was going to get caught out x x 

Cherry that was a nice little surprise for you!!!

Susie so sorry, be strong and it will come x x x 

Good luck have we just got two more testers x x x


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Brill - yes I guess I have felt a bit (on and off) nauseous...guess we should be having this conversation on our new thread though!   hee hee xx


----------



## Scottish chick (Jan 2, 2011)

So sorry susie. It's not fair. Take care of yourself, good dh is there for you       xx


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Our new thread has been locked! 

Where are we gonna meet then girls?

I hope my name hasn't been blackened! 

xx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Guys

We are not trying to be awkward i promise its just that if everyone set up new threads we would never be able to mod them all and as we are all volunteers most of us do it in our spare time    Your name won't be mud    This thread will be locked too after Scottishgirl and Zarkha have tested    xx


----------



## rosierose (Feb 15, 2010)

So sad for you Susie.
Thinking of you....
But stay positive Ive had 10 IVFs so there is great hope  
Rosie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

...So I've just seen Littlemin  

We will have to be brave and join the set up thread....will give it a go but if it's like the cycle buddies which I found too fast & not very personal will have to   Understand what they (Mac) is saying and do appreciate it is voluntary. 

What has everyone been up to today? I am sooo tired from my early start this morning! Lying on sofa with footie on & don't think I ca move......

Scottish and Zarkha how are u? xxx


----------



## Nelanddav (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi ladies
i ve not posted for a while but trying to catch up! 
mischief cherry and littlemin how are you all?! Have you had any aches or pains!? My stomach is the size of a caravan! And a few shooting pains. . . .still panicking like mad but got my midwife appointment though now the nos has made it official!  just can't wait to see if its twins! 
Zarkha and Scottish hope you are both ok and keeping cool!? 
let me know what's going on! 
and where is this new thread?? 
nel x x


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your well wishes. BFN. Still finding it very hard. Still feeling very pregnant but stopped all  meds yesterday and no sign of AF. 

Just wondered how Scottish chick got on. Still rooting for u too Zarhka. Good luck for tues x


----------



## zarkha (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi guys 

First of i  want to give a big   to those who need it espically susie, susie have you had a blood test done because i have read some where that sometimes your HCG levels can be really low and thats why the home test kits to pick a BFP up you never know espically since your AF has not come yet.

AFM was feeling so bloated yeterday my tummy was like a football but things seem to have calm down overnight, so only 24 hours before  otd got mixed feeling but    all goes well how are you getting on scottishchick is it today or 2mrow you test 

hope everyone else is doing great


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Thinking of you Scottish Chick and Zarkha  

Hope you feel a smidge better today Susie - MASSIVE  

So girls, what thread are we gonna join...I think there are a couple of options...someone make a decision! I've just had a sneaky peek....I guess this one makes most sense...
BFP - Due Date September/October 2011 - Part 1 
What do you reckon?

xx


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks Zarkha and little min. And thanks everyone else for your kind thoughts. I will give the clinic a ring tomorrow and see what they say x
Just doesn't feel real at the moment. Was so convinced this time. But not to worry. Back to the drawing board. Will be a while before we go again because of funds. But think we are going to change clinics and look into immune testing. In the meantime, I can get my body prepared for the next cycle.

Thanks for your support and good luck Zarhka will looking out for that BFP from you x 

Best of luck with all your pregnancies ladies. You have been a great bunch to do this journey with. Shame you haven't got your own board. It would have been nice to do that journey with you x

Scottishchick - hope you are ok x


----------



## Scottish chick (Jan 2, 2011)

Well girls, I've been naughty and tested 2 days early  and am delighted to say I've got a bfp!! It's a faint line, but it's there.

I'm in disbelief really, and don't want to get too excited!! Suppose that's normal! I'll test again tomorrow!

How you feeling zarkha? Good luck for tomorrow! 


Love to you all xx


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Big congratulations Scottish chick. X


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
          

Knew you would!!!  

 to you and you DH!! I am over the moon for you!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

I have joined the due sept/oct group and PMed Fluffs the mod to ask to be put on the list.....girls get joining me!!!


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Megan, Fri 11th Feb  

Miss Mischeif, Sat 12th Feb  

Maryliz1980, Sat 12th Feb  

Sharez, Sat 12th Feb  

Amy N, Sun 13th Feb  

Cherryade, Mon 14th Feb  

Marysol, Mon 14th Feb  

SamLJ, Mon 14th Feb  

Legalbeagle, Mon 14th Feb  

Heidi Louise, Mon 14th Feb  

Mrs Signs, Tues 15th Feb  

Hippogriff,  Tues 15th Feb  

Nevanddav, Tues 15th Feb  

Clau, Wed 16th Feb  

Littlemin, Wed 16th Feb  

Susie7, Mon 21st Feb  

Scottish Chick, Mon 21st Feb  

Zarkah, Mon 21st Feb


----------



## zarkha (Feb 2, 2011)

tick tock tick tock i was just reading the updated list or results for this thread seems there only me left   cant wait though

scottish chick congrats on your news so over the moon for you and the partner now just take it easy and look after yourself and enjoy the momment   

just a quick question to anyone that has had a BFP what is the next step i mean i was told to ring my clinic with whatever results are, what do they do next if it is a BFP is it a scan that fallows and when is that useully i know i should not get ahead of myself just woundering


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey Zarkha, how u feeling...bet ur a bit jittery today! U have to finish the list off on a high....no pressure    

Think clinics have different processes...with mind had to ring to inform of 1st result then do another test a week later ( for some reason they changed it to 5 days later when I called) As 2nd test was +ve when I rang we arranged scan which should be between day 35-40. 

In the mean time I've booked to tell my GP on Thurs when I will be 6wks xxx


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Oi LM, Miss M where are you??....I am a loner over on other thread!    

...and the rest of u get ur   over there to join!!


----------



## Nelanddav (Nov 1, 2010)

Scottish! Congratulations that's great  news! Congrats! !!
Good luck zarkha only you left to go! 
cherry how the hell do i find this new thread! Don't want to lose you! X


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Nev, go to Bun in the oven section, trimesters then the thread Due Sept/Oct!


----------



## zarkha (Feb 2, 2011)

So todays the day the end of my   , i have to say i never slept a wink last night was    all night that this was going to be 3rd time luck for us.

Just done my test and i cant believe my eyes   its a   both me and DH are    we feel as though all our     have come all at  once  

still need to   the clinc to see what happens next just woundering when should i tell my family   


ok now that i have used ever icorn in the book i do want to thank all of you guys for all your support through out the


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Fantastic news Zarkha glad to see this thread ended so well. Have a lovely healthy pregnancy x


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!! That is excellent news!  

Hope u have a wonderful pregnancy!  

Cherry x


----------



## rosierose (Feb 15, 2010)

WELL DONE Scottish chick and Zarkha
so happy for you     
Love Rosie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Scottish chick (Jan 2, 2011)

Congrats zarkha   yey!!  

Thanks for the good wishes girls. 

Got another +ve this morning, but have been worrying like mad. I've had spotting since thur, but today it changed texture and got title heavier. It's tailed off again. 
Just worrying as my last progesterone was last night and thinking this may prevent bleed?? I was told to stay on it 15 days. How long is everyone else on it for?xx


----------



## zarkha (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks for the wish just still letting the news sink in !!

the answer to the progesterone i used my last one this moring i only used them in the moring for 15 days as well im sure you'l be fine but if your worried you  can always call the clinic thats what they are there for no streesing now that your pregnant


----------



## Scottish chick (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks zarkha. Your Scotland too, right? Seems to be more a Scottish thing where clinics stop the progesterone at day 15. 
I'll phone them in morning, it's closed now.just worried with the spotting. Did you have that? X


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Big Congratulations to those of you who have a BFP, please seek support at the following thread for your next stage:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=251665.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=253392.0

For those of you who were not successful this time I am sending you a huge  and hoping that your time comes very quickly  As well as seeking support in your locations boards you can also try here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=47.0

As all the 2WW are over now the thread is now closing.


----------

